# PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2014)

Buying a PC is a big thing for most    people. Be it for educational purposes, gaming or work, getting the    right configuration is crucial to make sure the money is not wasted on    unnecessary parts. Of course you can’t get everything in a budget, but    you can make sure you get what’s best for your needs at the budget.

*Buying Guide*​*
CPU*

First  of all, to all those who call   that “big box with the power switch”  lying on the table a CPU, IT’S A   CABINET, NOT A CPU! A CPU (Central  Processing Unit) or a processor is  a  small (~1 inch square) chip that  executes instructions.
Currently, you have the choice between CPUs and APUs. APUs are nothing    new but a fusion of CPU and GPU onto a single chip launched by AMD.    Though even all consumer Intel CPUs and some Xeons have integrated   graphics, that of an APU is much faster. APU’s are preferred if a gaming   PC is required and the budget isn’t  sufficient to include a discrete   graphic card. The problem with APUs is  the lack of motherboard options   in India. If you get an APU, make sure you get more RAM that you need   for your daily tasks as the APU's IGP can consume substantial amount of   system RAM. Two 4 GB sticks rated at 1600 MHz speed in Dual Channel   (read 'RAM' section) mode are idle. Keep in mind a discrete  graphic   card is still much faster than an APU.

CPU’s can be considered if gaming is not a priority or a discrete    graphic card can be accommodated if gaming performance is needed. Both    Intel and AMD have their offerings here. Note that AMD’s FX line of  CPUs   do NOT have an Integrated Graphics Processor (IGP), so you’ll  need to   include a discrete graphic card to get the display.

At the very bottom is Intel’s G2020 processor which has enough power for    browsing, media usage and basic office work like using Office suite.    Above it is Intel’s i3 series. 4[SUP]th[/SUP] generation (Haswell) is the latest in Intel CPUs and should be preferred. 3[SUP]rd[/SUP]    gen can be considered if availability of motherboard is an issue.   Older  than 3rd generation chips should be avoided. Looking for more   power  brings to AMD’s FX 6300 CPU (with no IGP). With 6 cores, it’s a   very  powerful chip considering its price. Next comes AMD’s APUs. These   are  available for ~7.5k to ~12k. They offer a good value for money and    provide respectable gaming performance without a discrete graphic  card.   AMD FX 8320 and FX 8350 come next. Both have 8 cores and are  very   powerful, especially at multithreaded applications. 
Intel’s i5 comes next. Though there is argument all over the Internet    over i5 vs FX 8350, it depends on your use case rather the specs that    which will suite your needs. Only 4[SUP]th[/SUP] generation (Haswell) i5    should be bought as older generation are already EOL’d (End of Life).    Next comes the i7 processors which offer great performance but with  an   equally large price tag. For anything else, Intel Xeon is the only  way   to go.


*Motherboard*

The  choice of motherboard   isn’t critical for budget systems, but is very  important for high end,   overclockable systems. The first thing you need  to look when deciding  on  a motherboard is which CPU socket it has.  Intel’s Haswell  processors,  for example, fit into LGA 1150 socket.  Similarly, Kaveri  APUs fit into  FM2+ boards and FX series fits in AM3+  socket.

Next thing to look is the board manufacturer. This is important to know    about the After Sale Service (A.S.S.) status and reputation of the    manufacturer. Asus, Intel, Gigabyte are all good, Digilite, AsRock have    improper A.S.S., at least in India.
Next most important thing to look is the chipset used on the    motherboard. Different chipsets have different compatibilities and    different feature sets. For example, FX x3xx processors support 970,   990X and 990FX  chipsets but only 990X and 990FX supports x8-x8 or   x16-x16 CrossFire and SLI with 970 chipset supporting only x16-x4   CrossFire and no SLI.. Similarly, Intel’s Z series and X  series are the   only chipsets which officially supports CPU overclocking via the    multiplier.

Other things to look at are presence of SATA 6 Gbps ports if you plan to    use an SSD (Solid State Drive), SLI or CrossFire certification if you    want to use a dual GPU setup and number of RAM slots. Form factor is    also important if you want to build a particularly sized system.  Onboard   display slots like HDMI, VGA and DVI should also be checked if  relying   on IGP.


*RAM*

There  is nothing much to look for   into RAM. Include 4 GB RAM as minimum,  unless your budget is really  low.  Most local shopkeepers provide EVM or  Kingston 1333 MHz RAM.  Though  they aren’t bad, it’s worth investing a  few extra hundred  rupees more to  get a Corsair or G.Skill 1600 MHz RAM.  Corsair offers  10 years warranty  on Value Select series and lifetime  warranty on  Vengeance, similar to  G.Skill’s RipjawsX. EVM offers only 2  or 3 years  of warranty. All modern  processors natively support 1600  MHz modules  so it makes more sense  getting one instead of slandered  1333 MHz  module. 

Getting two identical small RAMs instead of one large RAM will make them    run in dual channel mode, providing increased bandwidth which can    provide moderate performance improvement in some applications. For    running RAM in dual channel mode, you’ll have to make sure you get    identical pair of RAM. Using different modules together isn’t recommend,    they it may cause no problems. On motherboards with 4 RAM slots, two   of  them will have different color than the other two. To make RAM work   in  dual channel mode you’ll have to insert them into same color  slots.  For  example, if your board has Red – Blue - Red – Blue slots,  insert  then  RAM into either black or blue slots.


*HDD*

There  are very few things too look   into when buying a Hard Disk Drive (HDD).  Capacity is the biggest  thing  to look at. These days, the price  difference between a 500 GB  drive and a  1 TB drive is of just a few  hundred rupees which makes  getting a 1 TB  HDD more sensible. The main  manufacturers available are  Seagate, Western  Digital and Toshiba.  Though Seagate is what most  shopkeepers give and  what is most popular,  keep in mind that WD’s  A.S.S. (After Sale Service)  is much better than  that of Seagate,  making WD preferred over Seagate.

With Seagate, things are simple but with WD, you have the Green, Blue,    Red, Black and the newly launched Purple line of HDDs. Blue is the one    aimed at regular PC, Green is to be used as secondary drive (storing    user data other than OS) and Black offers the best performance out    there. Red is aimed at NAS (Network Attached Storage) and Purple is    specialized for video surveillance devices. You’ll be looking for Blue    for normal usage, Green for higher capacity to price ratio or for HTPC    and Black for best performance at a price premium.

  Another storage device which is gaining rapid popularity is   Solid State  Drive or an SSD. While HDD is a mechanical device, SSDs are   completely  solid and contain no moving parts. Due to this, they have   ultra-low  latency (the delay between read/write request and starting  of  actual  operation). Even a basic low-end SSD can put the fasted HDD  to  shame at  read and write speeds. The only problem is the capacity to   price  ratio. A 120 GB SSR retails for ~ Rs.6000 and a 250 GB retails  for   Rs.12000 to Rs.15000. Due to this, they are used in complement  with a   HDD. OS and other software are installed on SSD for speed and  user data   like media, documents and games are installed on HDD. OS has  the most   benefit from a SSD, providing very fast boot times.

A combination of HDD and SSD fused together in a single package, called   SSHD (Solid State Hybrid Drive) is also becoming popular. It includes a standard HDD with a SSD built into it. Depending on the  implementation,  the included SSD and HDD may appear as separate drives  to the computer  (allowing user to decide which files to place on which  drive) or as a  single HDD with SSD being used as  acache to store  frequently accessed  files based on usage pattern.


*Graphic Card*

The  most important thing one should   look at when building a gaming PC is  the graphic card. It can make or   destroy one’s gaming experience.

*Note:* *DO NOT buy GT210, 8xxx, 9xxx or simply anything below GT630 for gaming: it just won’t be useful.*

If you have the budget and need to go for a discrete graphic card, both    Nvidia and AMD have offerings at literally any price you can imagine    paying. AMD cards generally offer better performance than equally  priced   Nvidia cards. Performance wise, the best way to choose from a  set off   cards with similar pricing is to look at benchmarks and decide  based on   the gaming performance.

AMD HD6670 is the bare minimum you should get for gaming. Cards like    GT620 are built for HTPCs, not gaming. For a hierarchical list of all    graphic cards, take a look at this wonderful thread: TDF GPU hierarchy list
Companies like Asus, Zotac, and Sapphire are reputed manufacturers and    have good A.S.S. in India. HIS, PowerColor and MSI have little to no    support in India. Zotac offers 2+3 years warranty as compared to 2 years    of most manufacturers. You’ll need to register the product online on    Zotac’s website to avail the extra 3 years of warranty.

Most sub 10k cards do not require any auxiliary power connectors but,    higher end cards like GTX 660 or R9 270X require 6-pin, 8-pin PCI power    connectors or a combination of these. Make sure your PSU has the    required number of connectors. If you do not have them, you can use    ‘Molex to PCI convertor’ too. Also important to consider is the graphic    card’s length. Local cabinets aren’t long enough to accommodate cards    like GTX 660 or HD 7950. Check the card manufacture’s website for  card’s   length and cabinet manufacturer’s website to check the maximum    allowable card length.

You’ll also need a decent PSU with enough Wattage to properly run a graphic card. This    wonderful online PSU Wattage calculator will come handy. A graphic   card  will dissipate high amount of heat into the cabinet so make sure   you  have a good cooling setup with at least one fan throwing air   directly  onto the card.

*PSU*

A  Power Supply Unit or PSU is a   device that supplies required voltage  and current to each component in   your system. Getting a quality PSU is  critical to proper working of a   computer, especially in the long run.  Local PSUs like those from   Zebronics and VIP are total crap and must  not be used for anything  above  an Intel G2020 without a graphic card.  Corsair, Antec, Seasonic  and  some high quality PSU manufacturers with  Cooler Master’s higher  end PSU  also being good. Corsair’s VS series  PSUs and Cooler Master’s  Thunder  and Extreme series PSUs should also be  avoided.
 
Quality PSUs have either of 80 Plus, 80 Plus Bronze, Silver, Gold,    Platinum or Titanium certification indicating the minimum electrical    efficiency the product will offer. Though it’s not critical, if two    power supplies are available at similar price and one is certified    higher than the other, then you should get the one with the higher    rating. Modularity of PSU cables is also worth considering when building    high end system. Modular PSUs have removable cables which help avoid    cable clutter. If you are including a graphic card, make sure your PSU    has enough PCI power connectors as required by the graphic card.  Number   of Molex ports is also important as they can be used to power  almost  any  aftermarket component like fans, lights, etc.

Do check out this thread for suggested PSUs- PSU Suggestion List - 2015 Q2


*Cabinet*

Cabinet  is the most overlooked   component in a PC. Its importance is realized  only in the long run –   when you decide to upgrade your graphics card,  install a new CPU cooler   or get tiered of cleaning the PC too often. A  good cabinet has  optimum  fan placement for cooling. They may also come  with air filters  to keep  dust out. To allow usage of long graphic  cards, you’ll need  such a  cabinet as local Zebronics and iBall cabinets  do not allow long  cards to  be fit. Cable management is also one the  biggest advantage  of good  cabinets. They have gourmet holes to route  cables. The build  quality and  material used is also superior. 

Looks are the biggest thing to look for when buying a cabinet. You’ll be    looking at that for a pretty long time, so you’ll want to make sure   you  get a cabinet you like. Next thing to look is to make sure the   cabinet  has USB 3.0 ports. With all new motherboards shipping with USB   3.0  compatibility, you’ll want to make sure your cabinet has the right   USB  ports to make use of it. USB 3.0 ports are characterized by blue   color.  If a cabinet doesn’t have USB 3.0 ports, they can be purchased    separately for a price of approximately Rs.900.

Next to look for is number, size and position of case fan slots. One    rear exhaust, one side intake and one front intake is the minimum you    should look for. Additional slots are always welcome. Make sure the    slots can accommodate 120 mm fans. Most local cabinets can only    accommodate 80 mm fans which make a lot of noise.

*Suggested Configs*​
*Budget - 20k*


*Processor*Intel G3220*3,830**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250
**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Bundled with cabinet*0**Cabinet*Any local cabinet with PSU*1,100**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD Burner*1,000**Monitor*Dell IN2030 19.5" LED Monitor*6,600**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**22,630*

*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blu / Fury is available at same price, get one of them.



*Budget - 30k*


*Processor*Intel i3 4150*8,000**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH*4,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX FuryDDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250**Graphics Card*none*0**Power Supply*Corsair VS350*2,200**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**31,400*

*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 30k (gaming rig)*


*Processor*Intel G3220*3,830
**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250**Graphics Card*Sapphire R7 250X 1 GB DDR5*8,000**Power Supply*Corsiar VS450*2,450**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell IN2030 19.5" LED Monitor*6,600**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**32,880*

*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 40k*


*Processor*AMD FX6300*7,400**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Asus M5A78L-M/USB3*4,765**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 750 2 GB DDR5 OC Edition*9,900**Power Supply*Antec VP500*3,100**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**41,965*

*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 50k (overclockable)* 


*Processor*AMD FX 8320*10,800**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*MSI 970A-G43*5,800**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250**Graphics Card*Sapphire R9 270X DualX 2 GB DDR5 OC*14,500**Power Supply*Antec VP550*3,900**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,300**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*None*0**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**52,200*

Skip optical drive to lower the price.
*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.

*Budget - 60k*


*Processor*Intel i5 4440*13,000**CPU Cooler*stock0*Motherboard*Asus B85M-G*6,400**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 960 2GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix*16,950**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800**Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,600**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**60,650*

**  *Exclude the gaming mouse to bring the price lower.

*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 70k*


*Processor*Intel i5 4440
*13,000*
*CPU Cooler*stock
*0*
*Motherboard*MSI H97M-G43
*7,850*
*Memory*
Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB
*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800*
*Cabinet*Cooler Master Force 500
*2,800*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500*
*Optical Drive*none*0*
*Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750*
*Mouse*Included in combo*Total**72,100*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.


*Budget - 80k*


*Processor*
Intel i5 4570
*15,000*
*CPU Cooler*stock*0*
*Motherboard*MSI H97M-G43
*7,850*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB
*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,200*
*SSD*Samsung 850 Pro 120 GB SSD
*7,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520
*4,800*
*Cabinet*Cooler Master Force 500
*2,800*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*none*0**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*Included in combo*0**Total**81,600*


*Note: *for RAM, if any of Corsair Vengeance, G.Skill RipajwsX or Kingston HyperX Blue is available at same price, get one of them.

*Budget - 90k*


*Processor*Intel i5 4570
*15,000*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
*1,700*
*Motherboard*Asus H97-PLUS
*8,900*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,500*
*SSD*Samsung 850 Pro 120 GB SSD*7,500*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,800*
*Cabinet*Corsair 300R
*5,000*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000*
*Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400*
*Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600*
*Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**91,400*


*Budget - 90k* *alternative* *config** *- more processing power, no SSD.*


*Processor*i7 4790
*22,700*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO*1,700*
*Motherboard*Asus H97-PLUS
*8,900*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB
*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,500*
*SSD*none*0*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W
*5,600*
*Cabinet*Corsair Spec-1*3,700*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000*
*Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,400*
*Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600*
*Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**91,100*


*this config is recommended when higher processing power is needed. People who also require to extensivelly run multimedia, CAD, compilling or simulation and renderring softwares should choose this config.

*Budget - 100k*


*Processor*
Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3
*22,700*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
*1,400*
*Motherboard*Asus H97-PRO
*10,000*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,500*
*SSD*none*0*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W*5,600*
*Cabinet*Corsair 400R*5,500*
*Internal Storage*Seagate Baraccuda 2 TB*5,800*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W
*1,000**Monitor*
Asus VK248H LED
*15,900*
*Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse**0**Total**1,03,500*



* Budget - 110k*




*Processor*
Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3
*22,700*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO
*1,400*
*Motherboard*Asus H97-PRO
*10,000*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 2x4 GB*4,500*
*Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,500*
*SSD*Sausung 850 EVO 256 GB SSD
*8,350*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 620 W*5,600*
*Cabinet*Corsair 400R*5,500*
*Internal Storage*Seagate Baraccuda 2 TB*5,800*
*Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W
*1,000**Monitor*
Asus VK248H LED
*15,900*
*Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse**0**Total**1,11,850*



*Note:*  make sure you setup a good air flow using  appropriate case fan  positions. Also, investing some time in proper  cable management provides  good returns especially when you show your  rig to friends and get a  "wow!".

Use this link to search for PC parts on all major Indian online stores - Google Custom Search


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

great


----------



## darkther (Mar 26, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

In the 60k budget ring, the gpu should be brought down to the dual-x and the money saved should be put in getting 8gb ram, in my opinion.

Also, you have done a very very good job at this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Superb Configurations.Keep it up.


----------



## newhere (Mar 26, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Buying a PC is a big thing for most  people. Be it for educational purposes, gaming or work, getting the  right configuration is crucial to *make sure the money is wasted on  unnecessary parts*. Of course you can’t get everything in a budget, but  you can make sure you get what’s best for your needs at the budget.



Thanks for the lovely post! But you may want to change highlighted a little bit


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

^ Corrected


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Harshil, my suggestion is to replace the 2X2GB configurations with single 4GB stick as 4GB is current standard. Also most of the low end H61 motherboards come with 2 Memory slots and adding 2GB memory in each slot will completely creeple the memory update path without selling one or both the modules (in case you want Dual Channel).
You can replace those with this one: Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-4G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com
It is priced almost same and coming for a better company also.


----------



## newhere (Mar 27, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> *RAM*
> 
> There is nothing much to look for  into RAM. Include 4 GB RAM as minimum, unless your budget is really low.  Most local shopkeepers provide EVM or Kingston 1333 MHz RAM. Though  they aren’t bad, it’s worth investing a few extra hundred rupees more to  get a Corsair or G.Skill 1600 MHz RAM. Corsair offers 10 years warranty  on Value Select series and lifetime warranty on Vengeance, similar to  G.Skill’s RipjawsX. EVM offers only 2 or 3 years of warranty. All modern  processors natively support 1600 MHz modules so it makes more sense  getting one instead of slandered 1333 MHz module.
> 
> ...



Hey This is a lot of good information. Can you help me with this? How do I plan to build a rig with say 8GB of RAM now such that I can upgrade it to 16GB at a later date considering the dual channel benefits?

Should i still buy a 4GBx2 setup or 8GBx1 now considering that I may need to upgrade to 16GB later? How do I go about upgrading in either case? Do I need to dispose the existing RAM and get new 16GB (of either 8GBx2 or 16gbX1)? Or will I be able to buy another exactly similar 4GBx2 kit say 2 years down the line?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Cilus said:


> Harshil, my suggestion is to replace the 2X2GB configurations with single 4GB stick as 4GB is current standard. Also most of the low end H61 motherboards come with 2 Memory slots and adding 2GB memory in each slot will completely creeple the memory update path without selling one or both the modules (in case you want Dual Channel).
> You can replace those with this one: Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (JM1333KLN-4G) - Transcend: Flipkart.com
> It is priced almost same and coming for a better company also.



I used 2 GB x2 only for PCs upto the budget of 30k. Desktops below his budget are only occasionally upgraded.

- - - Updated - - -



newhere said:


> Hey This is a lot of good information. Can you help me with this? How do I plan to build a rig with say 8GB of RAM now such that I can upgrade it to 16GB at a later date considering the dual channel benefits?
> 
> Should i still buy a 4GBx2 setup or 8GBx1 now considering that I may need to upgrade to 16GB later? How do I go about upgrading in either case? Do I need to dispose the existing RAM and get new 16GB (of either 8GBx2 or 16gbX1)? Or will I be able to buy another exactly similar 4GBx2 kit say 2 years down the line?



If your motherboard has only two RAM slots, you should go with one 8 GB stick to be able to upgrade upto 16 GB later. But, if you can _actually_ need 16 GB RAM, you'll be going for mid-range motherboards that have 4 RAM slots. IN this case, you can go with either of 4 GB x2 or 8 GB x1 initially and ass the identical config later.


----------



## newhere (Mar 27, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> If your motherboard has only two RAM slots, you should go with one 8 GB stick to be able to upgrade upto 16 GB later. But, if you can _actually_ need 16 GB RAM, you'll be going for mid-range motherboards that have 4 RAM slots. IN this case, you can go with either of 4 GB x2 or 8 GB x1 initially and ass the identical config later.



While I may or may not _actually_ need 16GB at a later date, I would still like to understand how upgradeability works with dual channel.

Upgradation has to be with an identical config later. Point understood and taken.

I have read at a few places that sometimes if the 2 dual channel RAM's are not from the same kit they may not work together even if they are exactly identical in specifications. Is this true and if yes, when upgrading (mid range motherboard with 4 DDR3 Slots with dual channel color coding) would I have to sell my existing RAM Sticks and replace it with a new dual channel kit of required capacity?

I am a bit hesitant to believe that if not from the same kit, identical RAM sticks will not work well together. Because if this was the case; for anyone to ever use all 4 DDR3 slots, he would need to buy a kit of x GBX4. 

If this is true then upgradation of dual channel RAM is not exactly possible and only replacement of RAM is possible


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

buddy, it is not true that 30K systems don't get updated normally and 90% cases it is ram and HDD. Also, plenty of people buy their system in multiple iterations and 2X2GB is not recommended at all. Forget about the dual channel benefits, in real world they hardly matter and in here, upgradability should be 1st concern. Consider 4GB as the current standard. Also, try to suggest components from some reputed brands due o the after sales service. 
In case of 4GB X 2, I think we don't need any changes as they are perfectly normal...single 8GB stick and then adding another 8GB is not common till date.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Cilus said:


> buddy, it is not true that 30K systems don't get updated normally and 90% cases it is ram and HDD. Also, plenty of people buy their system in multiple iterations and 2X2GB is not recommended at all. Forget about the dual channel benefits, in real world they hardly matter and in here, upgradability should be 1st concern. Consider 4GB as the current standard. Also, try to suggest components from some reputed brands due o the after sales service.
> In case of 4GB X 2, I think we don't need any changes as they are perfectly normal...single 8GB stick and then adding another 8GB is not common till date.



> Changed 2 GB x2 to 4 GB x1.

> I still mentione EVM instead of Transcend as I couldn't find a list of official service centers of Transcend in India.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

And I have another suggestion for the 30K rig, rig with Gaming potential:-

AMD FX-4300 @ 6.6K
Gigabyte GA-78LMT USB3 Rev 4.1 @ 4.2K
Corsair XMS3 4GB X 1 1600MHz DDR3 @ 2.6K
Dell ST2020L 20" 1600X900 display @ 6.4K
HIS R7 240 1GB GDDR5 @ 5K
Rest of the config will be same as you have suggested. 

This configuration will allow user to play games at moderate setting at 1600X900 resolution. BTW, you can suggest that XMS3 4GB Ram @ 30K config instead of EVM 2X2GB Ram


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Why not get the 6670 instead of the 240 ? It performs better.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

IMO, in the 40k and 50k builds a good Cabinet like NZXT Gamma or likewise must be suggested instead of going for a local Cabinet.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 28, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Pasapa said:


> Why not get the 6670 instead of the 240 ? It performs better.



R5 240 GDDR5 performs better than 6670 GDDR5 whereas the DDR3 version perform slightly slower than the 6670 GDDR5 version.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

correct "discreet" to discrete 
IMO not just the cabinet, PSU is also the most overlooked component is a system.  
correct i5 4540.
in the 80k overclokable rig, hyper tx3 evo would be waste. atleast hyper 212 is the way to go else noctua nhd14 for air coolers.
also include  gskill ripjaws x instead of xms 3 in higher end configs.


----------



## Amit12 (Mar 29, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

okay i have a monitor keyboard and hard disk 
i was looking to create a pc that can be used to play some games and this is what i found 
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/amd-3-5-am3-fx-6-...JVED3DR&affid=flipkartp1&affExtParam1=2977602

www.flipkart.com/zotac-nvidia-gefor...8ZRGD9C&affid=flipkartp1&affExtParam1=2977600

please tell me if this is okay or can i make some more changes

budget is 20k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Cilus said:


> And I have another suggestion for the 30K rig, rig with Gaming potential:-
> 
> AMD FX-4300 @ 6.6K
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT USB3 Rev 4.1 @ 4.2K
> ...



Isn't FX 4300 slower than even i3 3220?



rijinpk1 said:


> correct "discreet" to discrete
> IMO not just the cabinet, PSU is also the most overlooked component is a system.
> correct i5 4540.
> in the 80k overclokable rig, hyper tx3 evo would be waste. atleast hyper 212 is the way to go else noctua nhd14 for air coolers.
> also include  gskill ripjaws x instead of xms 3 in higher end configs.



Done.



Amit12 said:


> okay i have a monitor keyboard and hard disk
> i was looking to create a pc that can be used to play some games and this is what i found
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



This is a buying guide. Post a new thread here to get buying suggestions.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Very Good work Mention this link in psu post -  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

[MENTION=149570]ASHISH65[/MENTION]; done


----------



## Cilus (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Harshil, FX-4300 is slightly faster than older Phenom II X4 965 and it is on the par with i3 3220 while being 1K cheaper than it. In Multi-threaded games, it sometimes provides fster FPS. Check the anandtech CPU Becnh here: AnandTech | Bench - CPU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

It's a new month, anything new available that requires changes (been out of sync)?


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> It's a new month, anything new available that requires changes (been out of sync)?



Just one thing. For 70K budget, you could recommend Xeon processors along with H87 based board. Pricing is almost similar to K processor + Z motherboard, but Hyper Threading will be significant benefit.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

But Xeons aren't commonly available in most places.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

^ Oh okay, well in that case at least we could make a recommendation based on availability. Meaning, they should first check for Xeon combo and then normal i5 combo.


----------



## vkl (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] Mate you are yet to change RAM options on 30k rig.Change that to single 4GB 1600MHz stick. 

In the 30k rig,can replace Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 by GA-H81M-S2PV ~4.2k,the latter has got DVI.
In the 20k rig replace Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1 by Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H ~3k,the latter has DVI,HDMI options.
Replace samsung 840 120GB by 840EVO 120GB ~6.4k,evo one is better.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



mastermunj said:


> Just one thing. For 70K budget, you could recommend Xeon processors along with H87 based board. Pricing is almost similar to K processor + Z motherboard, but Hyper Threading will be significant benefit.



> Added Xeon E3 1225 V3 in 70k rig. 80l rigs are already quite above the mentioned budget so it will not be possible to accommodate a Xeon. Also, none of the sub 17k Xeon has Hyper-Threading (correct me if I'm wrong).



vkl said:


> @harshilsharma63  Mate you are yet to change RAM options on 30k rig.Change that to single 4GB 1600MHz stick.
> 
> In the 30k rig,can replace Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 by GA-H81M-S2PV ~4.2k,the latter has got DVI.
> In the 20k rig replace Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1 by Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H ~3k,the latter has DVI,HDMI options.
> Replace samsung 840 120GB by 840EVO 120GB ~6.4k,evo one is better.



> Did the RAM thing.

> Couldn't find that motherboard online. Post a link if possible.

> Changed '840' to '840 EVO'.


----------



## mastermunj (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Added Xeon E3 1225 V3 in 70k rig. 80l rigs are already quite above the mentioned budget so it will not be possible to accommodate a Xeon. Also, none of the sub 17k Xeon has Hyper-Threading (correct me if I'm wrong).



Thank you.  E3 1230 V3 is under 17K having Hyper Threading.


----------



## vkl (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Added Xeon E3 1225 V3 in 70k rig. 80l rigs are already quite above the mentioned budget so it will not be possible to accommodate a Xeon. Also, none of the sub 17k Xeon has Hyper-Threading (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buy Online Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV H81 Motherboard in India
Buy Online Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H H61 Motherboard in India
In 30k i3 4130 based rig it's still two 2GB 1333MHz sticks,please change that. 
In the 70k xeon based rig,you can replace xeon e3 1225v3 by e3 1230v3 ~16.5k.
1225v3 is 4C/4T with IGP while 1230v3 is 4C/8T without IGP.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Cilus said:


> And I have another suggestion for the 30K rig, rig with Gaming potential:-
> 
> AMD FX-4300 @ 6.6K
> Gigabyte GA-78LMT USB3 Rev 4.1 @ 4.2K
> ...



+1 !!
P.S. Can we get Sapphire instead of HIS ?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, if I'm not wrong, people rarely use optical drive. Well that's what I'm seeing since last 15-20months. IMO you should make them "Optional"


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

time to move on to Q2


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 17, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



hitesh said:


> +1 !!
> P.S. Can we get Sapphire instead of HIS ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Very true...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

I'll be adding about the new low end amd processors and some other new products once I get over my wrist RSI which will take a few weeks.

- - - Updated - - -

Once I do that, I'll ask the mods to rename the thread.

- - - Updated - - -

Once I do that, I'll ask the mods to rename the thread.

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone pm me a draft about new products available and how they compare to other products previously available (especially the new phemom and athalon chips)?


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

In the 40k rig replace the 7770 with R7 250x its faster and @ the same price.


----------



## hitesh (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

In 30k budget rig replace the i3 with a pentium and add a gpu. This would be for those people who would invest 30k for once for gaming and wouldn't upgrade for a good amount of time


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



hitesh said:


> In 30k budget rig replace the i3 with a pentium and add a gpu. This would be for those people who would invest 30k for once for gaming and wouldn't upgrade for a good amount of time



with a pentium instead of an i3, he will barely save 3.5k. intel hd 4400 graphics on i3 4130 is as powerful as those entry level gpus and hence makes no sense to get a pentium + cheap gpu. also games have already started using hyperthreading and i3 will perform much better than a pentium here. he can always add a gpu later too...


----------



## hitesh (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> with a pentium instead of an i3, he will barely save 3.5k. intel hd 4400 graphics on i3 4130 is as powerful as those entry level gpus and hence makes no sense to get a pentium + cheap gpu. also games have already started using hyperthreading and i3 will perform much better than a pentium here.



Pentium G2010 is available locally for 3.2k and respective H61 mobo for 3-3.2k too. This way 6k can be saved. Enough for a decent discrete GPU (which would be much better than HD4400). This rig would be much much better for gaming

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> he can always add a gpu later too...



That's not a viable option. Most of the people who ask for help here have no plans for upgrading for atleast 6-8months. Say someone asks you for a best possible gaming rig @ 30k, you wouldn't want to tell him that play on low for now and upgarde to a discrete GPU later.  What's the point of a gaming rig when you can't game properly on it ?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

guys when will the Q2 list come out


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



hitesh said:


> Pentium G2010 is available locally for 3.2k and respective H61 mobo for 3-3.2k too. This way 6k can be saved. Enough for a decent discrete GPU (which would be much better than HD4400). This rig would be much much better for gaming



he is not gonna save 6k 
i3 4130 is available cheaper locally for around 7.2k. people here itself has bought the same for that price. a compatible h81 mobo is at 3.7k(snapdeal). total cost comes just below 11k.
g2010/g2020 + h61(remember the lack of usb 3.0 port here ) will come as close as 7k.with the saved 4k , he could most probably arrange a gt 630 which should perform equally with the hd 4400. 




> That's not a viable option. Most of the people who ask for help here have no plans for upgrading for atleast 6-8months. Say someone asks you for a best possible gaming rig @ 30k, you wouldn't want to tell him that play on low for now and upgarde to a discrete GPU later.  What's the point of a gaming rig when you can't game properly on it ?



6-8 month is not a big time considering he will use the pc for atleast 3 years. if he can arrange some bucks extra in the coming months, saving it for the gpu makes a lot sense. because the dual core will struggle much higher. as the games already started  using hyperthreading , i3 will make a huge difference.
it is just my point of view....


----------



## hitesh (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> he is not gonna save 6k
> i3 4130 is available cheaper locally for around 7.2k. people here itself has bought the same for that price. a compatible h81 mobo is at 3.7k(snapdeal). total cost comes just below 11k.
> g2010/g2020 + h61(remember the lack of usb 3.0 port here ) will come as close as 7k *6.2k*.with the saved 4k  *4.7k*, he could most probably arrange a gt 630 which should perform equally with the hd 4400.



There we are saving 4.7k. Now if we cut down on monitor, we can easily save 3k more. For 7.7k you can easily get a 7770. This would give the buyer much better gaming experience. 

Your i3 suggestion will be better in that case where the buyer is ok with the 6-8 months wait. 

Trust me, I often come around people with 30k budget and they really don't like the idea of waiting and spending more.

I say make 2 rigs under 30k for these 2 different types. 
1) - Those who agree to wait for some months and upgrade to a discrete GPU
2) - Those who want to start gaming right after buying (IMO where the majority lies)


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 18, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Yippee!!!!  thread name changed to. Q2


----------



## AbhMkh (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Nividia will be launching some customizable desktops in India.

News here

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/nvidia-bring-battlebox-experience-mumbai-222639.html

These are some pretty good configs if you ask me.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 30, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



AbhMkh said:


> Nividia will be launching some customizable desktops in India.
> 
> News here
> 
> ...



These are some what costly.We can get a very high end RIG with 169k in India. Also see the NOTE below...

*i.imgur.com/w61JYHj.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 30, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



AbhMkh said:


> Nividia will be launching some customizable desktops in India.
> 
> News here
> 
> ...



thunder psus


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

*Will there be any difference in performance between Core i3 4130 & Core i5 4440 using GTX650Ti Boost 2GB?

I mean i3 is a Dual Core & i5 is a Quad Core right?

Do I need to upgrade to Core i5 4440 from Core i3 4130?

Please tell me honestly and no trolling...*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



bavusani said:


> *Will there be any difference in performance between Core i3 4130 & Core i5 4440 using GTX650Ti Boost 2GB?
> 
> I mean i3 is a Dual Core & i5 is a Quad Core right?
> 
> ...



> First of all do not post in all bold.

> Do you feel the '*need*' to upgrade?


----------



## Cilus (May 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION], GTX 650ti Boost is mid range card and can easily handled by i3 4130. So for GPU bottleneck, there is no need to upgrade the CPU to an i5. In general CPU performance, games which are multi-threaded in nature, i5 4440 will perform better due to its higher processing power, not because it can reduce the GPU bottleneck.
   [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION], I think it is time to replace the 2X2 GB configuration in the low end budgets. Even EVM is now offering 1333MHz 4GB X 1 Ram @ Rs 2250 in Flipkart. (*www.flipkart.com/evm-ddr3-4-gb-pc-...=ram&ref=a2adb1c8-5873-4eda-8ac5-2fe83b5d7a7f)

However, my choice is Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz model which is available @ 2.66K in Snapdeal. Link: *www.snapdeal.com/product/corsair-ddr3-4gb-desktop-ram/435138?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Cilus said:


> @bavusani , GTX 650ti Boost is mid range card and can easily handled by i3 4130. So for GPU bottleneck, there is no need to upgrade the CPU to an i5. In general CPU performance, games which are multi-threaded in nature, i5 4440 will perform better due to its higher processing power, not because it can reduce the GPU bottleneck.



Thanks Cilus.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Cilus said:


> @bavusani , GTX 650ti Boost is mid range card and can easily handled by i3 4130. So for GPU bottleneck, there is no need to upgrade the CPU to an i5. In general CPU performance, games which are multi-threaded in nature, i5 4440 will perform better due to its higher processing power, not because it can reduce the GPU bottleneck.
> @harshilsharma63 , I think it is time to replace the 2X2 GB configuration in the low end budgets. Even EVM is now offering 1333MHz 4GB X 1 Ram @ Rs 2250 in Flipkart. (*www.flipkart.com/evm-ddr3-4-gb-pc-...=ram&ref=a2adb1c8-5873-4eda-8ac5-2fe83b5d7a7f)
> 
> However, my choice is Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz model which is available @ 2.66K in Snapdeal. Link: *www.snapdeal.com/product/corsair-ddr3-4gb-desktop-ram/435138?



Will make changes tomorrow (now free from college work) including some new configs. Vengeance's price is not stable at all, so EVM will be better IMO, though I'll provide a note mentioning Vengeance, RipjawsX and HyperX Blu too.

- - - Updated - - -

Thread updated

> Changed motherboard in 20 and 30k configs. The now motherboards have DVI and DVI/HDMI ports.
> Changed RAM to single 4 GB stick. Also changed the brand from EVM to Corsair.
> Included a new 30k gaming rig based on FX 4300 (thank you [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] for the suggestion).
> Updated price of Dell S2240L from 9k to 8.8k.


----------



## Cilus (May 8, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Recently Snapdeal is somehow offering relatively lower price for the PC components. Dell S2240L is available around 8.5K there. :*www.snapdeal.com/product/dell-s2240l-215-inch-led/591240

Also, the price for the R9 270X cards need to be updated, their price has been reduced a lot, compared to 17.6K

Sapphire R9 270X Dual X card is available around 14.7K only. Link: *www.snapdeal.com/product/sapphire-radeon-r9-270x-2gbddr5/1555288064

Sapphire R9 270X Vapor-X is available @ 16.468K. Link: *www.snapdeal.com/product/sapphire-vaporx-r9-270x-2g/2111742387

Asus Direct CU II Top R9 270X is available @ 15.6K. It is the most VFM custo 270X card. Link: *mdcomputers.in/graphics-card/asus-r9-270x-dc-2-top-2gb-ddr5.html&filter=ATTRIBU=R9+270X=80=GPU

So in the 50K config based on FX-8320, you can replace the R9 270 card with the Sapphire 270X Dual X version and instead of vapor-X, you can suggest the Direct CU II card which will save budget by 2K and let you add a good cabinet in the same budget.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 11, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Updates:

1. Updated price of Dell S2240L from 8.8k to 8.5k based on availability on Snapdeal.com
2. In 50k FX 8320 based config, replaced 'Sapphire R9 270 DualX 2 GB' with 'Sapphire R9 270X DualX 2 GB'
3. In 50k FX 8320 based config, added a note recommending inclusion of a quality cabinet.
4. In 50k FX 6300 based config, replaced 'Sapphire R9 270X VapourX 2 GB' with 'Asus Direct CU II Top R9 270X'.
5. In 50k FX 6300 based config, include 'Cooler Master Elite 311' cabinet.
6. In 60k config, replaced 'Sapphire R9 270X Vapour-X 2 GB with 'Sapphire R9 270X 2GB DDR5 VAPOR-X Boost'
7. In 60k config, replaced 'Antec X1' with 'Bit Fenix Merc Afpha USB 3.0'.
8. In 60k overclockable cinfg, replaced 'Sapphire R9 270X Vapour-X 2 GB' with 'Asus Direct CU II Top R9 270X'.
9. In 80k config, updated price of 'Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC'.
10. In 70k config, updated price of 'Zotac GTX 760 2 GB DDR5 AMP Edition'.
11. In 80k overclockable config, updated price of 'Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X OC'.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

^^ Great job [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION], keep the good work. The new PC Buying guide is helping a lot of people here.


----------



## Pasapa (May 11, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Change the hd 7700 to 250x?


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

7770 and 250X are same card. So get whichever is cheaper.


----------



## tushar.jadhav29 (May 15, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

great


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Is there any new and better monitor besides this old S2440L model by dell which came in late 2012?


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

There are certain AOC IPS pnel based monitor available which offers superior image quality but price is 9K+


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Sure, budget can be extended to 11k. Tell me models.


----------



## Cilus (May 17, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

*www.snapdeal.com/product/aoc-i2269vwm-215-inch-ips/1101274211


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 21, 2014)

*re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

what about changing cooler master elite 311 or the like to Deepcool TESSERACT??


----------



## vkl (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

SSDs have seen some decent price reduction.
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB is now available for ~5.6k
Buy Samsung 120GB 840 EVO Series SSD Online in India
RAM in i3 4130/fx4300 configs should be changed to 1600MHz ones.
Can change the h81 board to Asus H81M-K ~4k or Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV ~4.2k.Both have DVI.
xeon e3 1225v3 should be replaced by either a lower priced i5 4xxx or somewhat higher priced xeon e3 1230v3.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Updates-

1. Replaced 'CM Elite 311' with 'Deepcool Tesseract' in 50k overclockable config.
2. Replaced 'Antec X1' with 'Deepcool Tesseract' in 60k overclockable config.
3. Updated price of 'Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB SSD'.
4. Replaced 'Corsair Value Select 4 GB 1333 MHz' with 'Corsair Value Select 4 GB 1600 MHz'.
5. Replaced 'Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1' with 'Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV H81' in 30k config.
6. COrrected price of 'Intel Xeon E3-1225 V3' in 80k config.

- - - Updated - - -



vkl said:


> SSDs have seen some decent price reduction.
> Samsung 840 EVO 120GB is now available for ~5.6k
> Buy Samsung 120GB 840 EVO Series SSD Online in India
> RAM in i3 4130/fx4300 configs should be changed to 1600MHz ones.
> ...



Why? Can you point to a Xoen that you want to be included?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Why? Can you point to a Xoen that you want to be included?



xeon 1225 v3 is still a quad core without hyperthreading whereas 1230v3 has hyperthreading. so i5 4440 or the like makes a better choice over 1225v3.


----------



## vkl (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Updates-
> 
> 1. Replaced 'CM Elite 311' with 'Deepcool Tesseract' in 50k overclockable config.
> 2. Replaced 'Antec X1' with 'Deepcool Tesseract' in 60k overclockable config.
> ...



Mate,have already stated reason in post #30. e3 1225v3 is a 4C processor without hyper-threading.Similar specced/clocked i5 4xxx would cost lower.
e3 1230v3 is somewhat costlier but has hyper-threading,lacks iGPU though.i5 4570 costs ~13.2k,e3 1230v3 costs ~17k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Update-

1. Replaced 'Intel Xeon E3-1225 V3' with 'Intel i5 4570' in 70k and 80k config.


----------



## abhilashsy (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Can someone suggest Pc configuration for Animation designing as my system is taking lot of time in rendering 
and budget is round of 1,20,000INR


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



abhilashsy said:


> Can someone suggest Pc configuration for Animation designing as my system is taking lot of time in rendering
> and budget is round of 1,20,000INR



create a new thread  by answering this questionnaire *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## samthechamp (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Hi
I want to suggest the following 50k build , also please help me find a retailer in nehru place which sells all of these parts, any suggestions on build is welcome
Amd fx 8320
Asus M5a97
Corsair 8 GB vengeance x1
Zotac gtx 750 ti / 660
Corsair vs450 PSU
Deepcool tesseract
WD 500 GB 
Any optical drive ~1000
AoC e2262vwh full HD monitor
Logitech combo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



samthechamp said:


> Hi
> I want to suggest the following 50k build , also please help me find a retailer in nehru place which sells all of these parts, any suggestions on build is welcome
> Amd fx 8320
> Asus M5a97
> ...



Thank you for the suggestion but an FX 8320 build with R9 270X already exists which is much powerful than 750ti and 660. Also, Corsair VS450 is a really poor PSU.


----------



## samthechamp (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion but an FX 8320 build with R9 270X already exists which is much powerful than 750ti and 660. Also, Corsair VS450 is a really poor PSU.


Hi harshil
Thanks for the reply,I wasn't aware that vs 450 wasn't good enough , do we have any alternative to vs450 in the same price range ? Also , building a high end rig which has fx 8320 and r9 270x should also bear 8 gbs of RAM instead of 4?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



samthechamp said:


> Hi harshil
> Thanks for the reply,I wasn't aware that vs 450 wasn't good enough , do we have any alternative to vs450 in the same price range ? Also , building a high end rig which has fx 8320 and r9 270x should also bear 8 gbs of RAM instead of 4?



Antec VP450P is a good alternative. Even Corsair CX430v2 is much better than VS series. 

Take a look at this thread- *www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list.html


----------



## true_lies (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Just noticed that the suggested KB/Mouse combo in the 1st post is the same for all configs, even high end ones. If someone is buying a high end config, wont he want to have a better combo for gaming?


----------



## samthechamp (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Does anyone know a shop in Nehru place which has all parts I said in above build,specially the cabinet?please reply soon


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



true_lies said:


> Just noticed that the suggested KB/Mouse combo in the 1st post is the same for all configs, even high end ones. If someone is buying a high end config, wont he want to have a better combo for gaming?



Gaming can be done with standanr KB and mouse too adn getting better core components is more important. Still, suggest some good KB and mice (probable combos) as I don;t know much about these and I'll try to include them without compromising much.


----------



## samthechamp (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



samthechamp said:


> Does anyone know a shop in Nehru place which has all parts I said in above build,specially the cabinet?please reply soon


Anyone ? Please?

- - - Updated - - -

Also you should try to include Asus M5a97 motherboard in the 50k build. It has better power phase (4+2) compared to the gigabyte one (4+1) which ensures better life of parts and good for overclocking .


----------



## teja8 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

for greater than 80k it is better to increase the screen size to 27inches


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Why not replace HD 7770 by R7 250x in 40k rig?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Gaming can be done with standanr KB and mouse too adn getting better core components is more important. Still, suggest some good KB and mice (probable combos) as I don;t know much about these and I'll try to include them without compromising much.



Logitech G100S Combo ,  CM Devastator Combo and   Logitec G105 Gaming Keyboard  +  Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse . 

These are the most VFM KBs and mice AFAIK. Include them as you want. 

PS - the first two aren't actually gaming KBs(the mice are gaming tho).

- - - Updated - - -

and it looks like you haven't updated the prices 

 FX 6300 ~ 7.3k 
 FX 4300 @Rs 5775 
 FX 8350 ~12.5k 
 SapphireR7 240 2GB ~5k 
 Sapphire R9 270x ~14.2k 
 Antec VP450P ~2.5k
 Samsung 840 Evo 120GB ~ 5.5k
Asus B85M-G ~5.8kIts 6.5k in the 60k rig :O 

and why not replace GTX 760 with R9 280x in 70k config? They are almost the same price and R9 280x is better than GTX 760.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

^ thanks for the price updates. I'll make the updates in a couple of days.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

update still not done  and maybe change the Q2 to Q3? Its almost time.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Planning for Q3 updates. Other than price updates and 9 series chipset launch is there anything else worth considering? Anything you want or would like to change?


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

May be a price to performance comparison of Intel and AMD products can be included...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Ashok Verma said:


> May be a price to performance comparison of Intel and AMD products can be included...



That would probably start a flame war


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Planning for Q3 updates. Other than price updates and 9 series chipset launch is there anything else worth considering? Anything you want or would like to change?



nope.


----------



## Ashok Verma (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Planning for Q3 updates. Other than price updates and 9 series chipset launch is there anything else worth considering? Anything you want or would like to change?


Waiting for the updates... .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Ashok Verma said:


> Waiting for the updates... .



Will be coming near end of this month.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

Q3 updates :

1. Replaced "Dell S2020L" with "Dell E2014H" in 30k FX 4300 config.
2. Replaced "Corsair XMS" with "Corsair Vengeance" in 40k config.
3. Replaced "Sapphire R9 270X" with "Asus GTX 760" in 60k i5 based config.
4. Replaced "Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO" with "Cooler Master Hyper 212X" in 60k FX 8320 based config.
5. Replaced "Asus M5A97 R2.0" with "Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO" in 60k FX 8320 based config.
6. Replaced "Zotac GTX 760 AMP" with "Sapphire R9 280X VapourX Tri-X" in 70k config.
7. Removes 50k FX 6300 based config as FX 8320 based config costs almost same.
8. Included DigiFlip GM001 gaming mouse wherever original total price didn't exceded by more than Rs. 1000 from it's price segment.
9. Included Dragon War Thor USB 2.0 Mouse gaming mouse wherever original total price didn't exceded by more than Rs. 200 from it's price segment.
10. Added 90k overclockable config.

Besides these, pices have been updated and minor modifications have been made.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Q3 updates :
> 
> 1. Replaced "Dell S2020L" with "Dell E2014H" in 30k FX 4300 config.
> 2. Replaced "Corsair XMS" with "Corsair Vengeance" in 40k config.
> ...



AFAIK the Dragon Wars mice don't last long. around a year or so.


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

How about G3220 with H81 MB in 20k config? I think it would cost pretty much the same...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



nac said:


> How about G3220 with H81 MB in 20k config? I think it would cost pretty much the same...



Someone on this forum reported G3220 available for 3.6k on amazon but I couldn't find it. Post a link if it's there somewhere.


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Quoting from other forum, "Price updates from Lamington Road" - ~ 3250/-


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Someone on this forum reported G3220 available for 3.6k on amazon but I couldn't find it. Post a link if it's there somewhere.



it is on junglee and is an imported one. Buy Intel Pentium Processor G3220 3.0 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646G3220 Online at Low Price in India | Intel Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com
intel offers international warranty too, afaik.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Update-

1. Replaced G2020 with G3220 in 20k config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Update-

1. Replaced 'i5 4570k' with 'Intel i5 4690k' in 90k overclockable rig.


----------



## paw1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

The G3220 is no where to be found - at least no where online


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



paw1 said:


> The G3220 is no where to be found - at least no where online



check locally.


----------



## paw1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> it is on junglee and is an imported one. Buy Intel Pentium Processor G3220 3.0 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646G3220 Online at Low Price in India | Intel Product Reviews & Ratings - Junglee.com
> intel offers international warranty too, afaik.



In that case this is even better : Amazon.com: Intel Pentium G3240 LGA 1150 - BX80646G3240: Computers & Accessories

Are you sure intel offers intl warranty? Either ways I think we should stick with locally available products. Intl shipping is not cheap + the hastle of customs / shipping insurance is not something everyone would want to bear.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



paw1 said:


> In that case this is even better : Amazon.com: Intel Pentium G3240 LGA 1150 - BX80646G3240: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Are you sure intel offers *intl *warranty? Either ways I think we should stick with locally available products. Intl shipping is not cheap + the hastle of customs / shipping insurance is not something everyone would want to bear.



not for oem ones. i am not too sure. check with seller as wells as email intel.yep, sticking to local shops is the best idea.


----------



## paw1 (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> check locally.



It is indeed available locally. Thanks.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 6, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

OK IDK why Dell S2240L is still there? AOC I2369 VM has been reported to be around 9-10k and it is a better choice  then Dell S2240L. time to replace Dell S2240L with AOC I2369 VM?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> OK IDK why Dell S2240L is still there? AOC I2369 VM has been reported to be around 9-10k and it is a better choice  then Dell S2240L. time to replace Dell S2240L with AOC I2369 VM?



AOC i2369VM is 11k where as AOC i2269VM is 9.8k


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> AOC i2369VM is 11k where as AOC i2269VM is 9.8k



AOC i2369VM is available around 9k locally at many places.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

^^i2269VWM


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

No new monitors around 10-12k from long time.


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Suggest a good budget motherboard for Intel Devil's Canyon Core I5-4690K processor


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



somebodysme said:


> Suggest a good budget motherboard for Intel Devil's Canyon Core I5-4690K processor



AOC i2369VM is 11k 
AOC i2269VM is 9.8k
Both are LED IPS Monitors.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> AOC i2369VM is 11k
> AOC i2269VM is 9.8k
> Both are LED IPS Monitors.



 what??

- - - Updated - - -



somebodysme said:


> Suggest a good budget motherboard for Intel Devil's Canyon Core I5-4690K processor



 you haven't mention the budget. look at Asus Sabertooth-Z97M2 /z97A /Z97 PRO etc.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 7, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> AOC i2369VM is 11k
> AOC i2269VM is 9.8k
> Both are LED IPS Monitors.



First read and then Use Quote properly


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 8, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I am looking for under 15k and having good feature set, planning for i7 or i5.
and i didn't find any good reviews of Z97 mobos 


rijinpk1 said:


> you haven't mention the budget. look at Asus Sabertooth-Z97M2 /z97A /Z97 PRO etc.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 8, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> AOC i2369VM is 11k
> AOC i2269VM is 9.8k
> Both are LED IPS Monitors.



 



somebodysme said:


> I am looking for under 15k and having good feature set, planning for i7 or i5.
> and i didn't find any good reviews of Z97 mobos



MSI Z97 Gaming 3/Gaming 5 should be good for you.

you can also try MSI Z97 PC Mate ~8k if budget goes too low


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 8, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



somebodysme said:


> I am looking for under 15k and having good feature set, planning for i7 or i5.
> and i didn't find any good reviews of Z97 mobos


then any suggested would do. i recommend z97 pro though. (but you may need to spend a little more).


----------



## somebodysme (Aug 8, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I will have to do some more research before making up my mind.
Damn these things cost fortune..  



rijinpk1 said:


> then any suggested would do. i recommend z97 pro though. (but you may need to spend a little more).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 9, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

So which is a better monitor- Dell S2242L or any of those AOCs?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 9, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> So which is a better monitor- Dell S2242L or any of those AOCs?



AOC I2369VM. ~10k(*locally*)


----------



## ravi847 (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Guys I need to buy a gaming pc in a few days for about 70k for gaming..And flipkart has an offer of 10% off on SBI cards..
So should I go ahead and buy the i5 4440 and gigabyte ga b85m d3h combo?? 
I am getting it for around 16K.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



ravi847 said:


> Guys I need to buy a gaming pc in a few days for about 70k for gaming..And flipkart has an offer of 10% off on SBI cards..
> So should I go ahead and buy the i5 4440 and gigabyte ga b85m d3h combo??
> I am getting it for around 16K.



if you can then you should. but first open a thread so that we can help you better


----------



## viditkothari (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Context with the config including - "Intel Core i5 4440"
can I opt for Z97 or Z87 mobo even if I dont wanna overclock?
Will there be any issue?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



viditkothari said:


> Context with the config including - "Intel Core i5 4440"
> can I opt for Z97 or Z87 mobo even if I dont wanna overclock?
> Will there be any issue?



there won't be any issues but you'll be wasting your money.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



viditkothari said:


> Context with the config including - "Intel Core i5 4440"
> can I opt for Z97 or Z87 mobo even if I dont wanna overclock?
> Will there be any issue?



If it's available under 7.3k than its okay else it will be waste of money unless you need some feature exclusive to that motherboard.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Been out of updates. Can someone post new parts and price changes? I'm a bit busy with project work so I need assistance in keeping this thread up to date.


----------



## anilthomas26 (Sep 10, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Hi All

First of all I would state the intended use of the desktop that I want to buy :

* Academic use : Run computationally intensive matlab programs requiring high level of parallel execution
* Budget can be around 1 lakh rupees.

Other requirements :

* Should run Windows
* Maybe a core i7 hexa-core (Core™ i7-4960X Processor Extreme Edition ?) (is the i7 octa-core commercially available ?)
* Requires lots of RAM (maybe around 32 Gb) - So need an optimal mother board and optimal RAM configuration : 4x8 ? 16x2 ? What frequency RAM to use ?
* Proper power supply ?
* SSD ?

And a doubt :

* Would having a good graphics card help in Matlab processing ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 11, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Been out of updates. Can someone post new parts and price changes? I'm a bit busy with project work so I need assistance in keeping this thread up to date.


no need for now. let new GPUs come to India.


----------



## singleindian (Sep 18, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

whts the diffrence btw asus 24B3ST and 24D3ST DVD writer?


----------



## master_chief (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> no need for now. let new GPUs come to India.



Please update the list,I am looking for a gaming PC within 40000INR; which can be upgraded in future.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



master_chief said:


> Please update the list,I am looking for a gaming PC within 40000INR; which can be upgraded in future.


Open a thread for now, I think harshilsharma doesn't com online now.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> Open a thread for now, I think harshilsharma doesn't com online now.



I'm a bit busy with project work. October is full of holidays so will be coming online then. Can someone please help updating this thread?


----------



## ravi847 (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Why is there a 9k mobo in 70k budget??


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



ravi847 said:


> Why is there a 9k mobo in 70k budget??



because mobos are the *mother*boards. you shouldnt compromise on them.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm a bit busy with project work. October is full of holidays so will be coming online then. Can someone please help updating this thread?



dont know how to make a table, so just posting it -

70k -

i5 4440 - 10k
Asus/Gigabyte B85 - 5.5k
HyperXFury 4GB - 3k
GTX 970 - 30k
Antec VP550p - 3.5k
Deppcool Tesseract - 2.7k
ODD - 1k
WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k
Dell S2240L - 8k
MK200 - .7k

80k - 

i5 4570 - 13k
Asus/Gigabyte B85 - 5.5k
HyperXFury  2x4GB - 3k
GTX 970 - 30k
Antec VP550p - 3.5k
Samsung EVO 128GB - 5.5k [i guess 860 Evo is coming too]
Deppcool Tesseract - 2.7k
ODD - 1k

80k (overclockable) - 

FX8350 - 13k
Cooler Master Hyper 212X - 3k
Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 - 8k
HyperXFury 2x4GB - 6k
GTX 970 - 30k
Antec VP550p - 3.5k
Deepcool Tesseract - 3k
WD Blue 1 TB - 3.5k
Asus ODD - 1k
Dell S2240L - 8k
MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo - .7k
Samsung EVO 128GB - 5.5k


90k (overclockable)

Intel i5 4690k - 16,650
Cooler Master Hyper 212X - 2,770
MSI Z97 PC Mate - 9,030
HyperXFury 4 GB x2 - 6,000
GTX 970 - 30k
Seasonic S12II 620W - 6000
Deepcool Tesseract - 2,700
WD Blue 1 TB - 3,600
Asus ODD - 1,000
Dell S2240L - 8,400
Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo - 2,840


ADD A NOTE AT THE END  -  if AOC I2369VM is availiable for ~9k, then buy it.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Hello Friends, I am lazy father who wish to convert old home PC into gaming/media PC to satisfy curiosity of his teenage son since last 6 months ( I'm really shameful). He is playing game like Transformer-4, Dragon-2, Spiderman based on movie time to time.

Well, yesterday my old rig (mentioned below) dead (CPU not responded) & technician says Motherboard failed & need to replace.

Since having this incident, may I have expert opinion whether I should sell whole crush & go for new Desktop or old rig can be effectively modified as requesting below: Budget-30 to 35k (for new desktop) 15k (for up gradation)

old PC configuration:-

•Processor = Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 (2.2 GHz) Box Proc. No idea whether to replace or keep as it is for gaming up gradation?
•Motherboard = Intel D945GCNL Original Mother Board ( Failed. Need to replace as technician says. But no idea what to do?!
•Chasis / SMPS = Micro ATX - Mini Tower Case, I ball, Pride modelWish to keep as it is
•System Memory= 1 GB DDR2Need to improve at least 4GB to run graphic card
•RAM-TranscandHard Drive= 250 GB SATA Wish to keep as it is
•Hard Drive - Seagate Optical Drive= 20x SATA •DVD Writer - LGWish to keep as it is 
•Graphics= Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950Need to replace to satisfy son's gaming curiosity 
•Output= 19" Wide Screen LCD - Viewsonic wish to keep as it is
•Audio =Creative 5.1 Ch. SBS 560/580 wish to keep as it is
* wired keyboard & mouse wish to replace by wireless keyboard and mouse


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



matrixx said:


> Hello Friends, I am lazy father who wish to convert old home PC into gaming/media PC to satisfy curiosity of his teenage son since last 6 months ( I'm really shameful). He is playing game like Transformer-4, Dragon-2, Spiderman based on movie time to time.
> 
> Well, yesterday my old rig (mentioned below) dead (CPU not responded) & technician says Motherboard failed & need to replace.
> 
> ...


Sell all the parts, buy a new one(40k), I'm also a teenager and know how your son must be feeling  

CPU - AMD FAX 6300 - 7k
Motherboard - Gigabyte 970A DS3P - 5.5k
RAM - HyperXFury 4GB - 3k
HDD - WD Blue 1TB - 3.5k
Graphics Card - Zotac nVidia GTX 750Ti - 11k (Dual fan variant)
Cabinet - Deepcool Tesseract - 3k
PSU - Antec VP 450p - 2.5k
Monitor - Dell S2240L - 8k

BTW who said that you need 4GB RAM to run a graphics card?


----------



## matrixx (Oct 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> Sell all the parts, buy a new one(40k), I'm also a teenager and know how your son must be feeling
> 
> CPU - AMD FAX 6300 - 7k
> Motherboard - Gigabyte 970A DS3P - 5.5k
> ...


 I don't want to sell monitor, cabinet and HDD-250gb. Hope, other up gradation can be accommodated with them. pl suggest.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



matrixx said:


> I don't want to sell monitor, cabinet and HDD-250gb. Hope, other up gradation can be accommodated with them. pl suggest.


Well then don't sell them, they won't matter. You can use then with the new parts you have buy. But my personal opinion would be to at least change the cabinet.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> Well then don't sell them, they won't matter. You can use then with the new parts you have buy. But my personal opinion would be to at least change the cabinet.


 thanks. adityak469, can you pl re-configure on tight-lower budget WITH keeping DVD, Monitor, HDD and cabinet as it is? Cabinet change is really required?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



matrixx said:


> thanks. adityak469, can you pl re-configure on tight-lower budget WITH keeping DVD, Monitor, HDD and cabinet as it is? Cabinet change is really required?


This is getting confusing, please open a new thread with the questionnaire answered.


----------



## matrixx (Oct 8, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> This is getting confusing, please open a new thread with the questionnaire answered.



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

 Ans: For son. His game wish list-Transformer-4, Dragon-2, Spiderman-Shattered Dimensions, Death road, Cars-II, Battle metal, Watched dogs, Barnout paradise, Takken-5  based on movie time to time.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.

Ans: within 10k-15kmax

3. Planning to overclock?

Ans: if required in future then yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?

Ans: windows

5. How much hard drive space is needed?

Ans: want to use old HDD -250GB Transcend 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.

Ans: No. will use old one-Viewsonic 19"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
*This need to upgrade to satisfy 14 years Son's Gaming Curiosity*
* Processor = Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 (2.2 GHz) Box Proc. 
• Motherboard = Intel D945GCNL Original Mother Board 
•System Memory= 1 GB DDR2 - (Need to improve at least 4GB to run graphic card)
•Graphics= Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950 
 * wired keyboard & mouse wish to replace by wireless keyboard and mouse

*Below old rig wish to keep as it is:*
Chasis / SMPS = Micro ATX - Mini Tower Case, I ball, Pride model 
•Transcend Hard Drive= 250 GB SATA
•Optical Drive= 20x SATA 
•DVD Writer - LG 
•Output= 19" Wide Screen LCD - Viewsonic 
•Audio =Creative 5.1 Ch. SBS 560/580 wish to keep as it is

8. When are you planning to buy the system?

Ans: now. wish to grab festive price on FK, SD, Amazon or Ebay.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?

Ans: Through Assembler only. No exposure on computer part even. So confused on possible threatening may be done by assembler during assembly. No idea how to avoid this?!!

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?

Ans: Jamnagar, Gujarat. Both option-offline & online ok with me.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

Ans: Wondering if I can reuse old PSU as well cabinet as on tight budget and can spare more bucks for powerful processor, board & graphic card.


----------



## wakkun (Nov 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I'm very interested in getting the 80K (Overclockable) Build, with a few changes of course. I'm planning to build the rig most probably by the end of the year. The only question I have for you guys is, should I buy the parts online or locally? Online stores seem to over-price their items, whereas I am not able to locate all the required components locally.  Please give me some advice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



matrixx said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> 
> Ans: For son. His game wish list-Transformer-4, Dragon-2, Spiderman-Shattered Dimensions, Death road, Cars-II, Battle metal, Watched dogs, Barnout paradise, Takken-5  based on movie time to time.
> 
> ...





wakkun said:


> I'm very interested in getting the 80K (Overclockable) Build, with a few changes of course. I'm planning to build the rig most probably by the end of the year. The only question I have for you guys is, should I buy the parts online or locally? Online stores seem to over-price their items, whereas I am not able to locate all the required components locally.  Please give me some advice.



Start a new thread here: *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/

The config is not up to date (thanks to my major project) and better parts are available.


----------



## BhargavJ (Nov 19, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I don't feel the need to open a new thread, as I need a really low-end CPU. The CPU in my office has gone dead, and the technician whom we usually calls says the MB is dead, and he'll give a new Intel CPU for 17K; another guy says he'll give one for 13K.

What I need is this: 

Use: only office work; typing in MS Word; Firefox; not gaming or any other intensive work.

A CPU (only CPU, not monitor) === MB + Proc + Power Unit + RAM + Case + DVD burner. The old HDD (160 GB) is still working and still has a lot of GBs left. It is the older kind, if I remember correctly, where you have a lots-of-pins data cable, not the smaller SATA cable. But I'll confirm and tell tomorrow.

Budget: Below Rs. 15K.

Processor: Intel or AMD.

RAM: Maybe 2 GB will suffice, but 4 GB will be better.

If the current HDD won't work with the newer CPU, please suggest a new one.

Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



BhargavJ said:


> I don't feel the need to open a new thread, as I need a really low-end CPU. The CPU in my office has gone dead, and the technician whom we usually calls says the MB is dead, and he'll give a new Intel CPU for 17K; another guy says he'll give one for 13K.
> 
> What I need is this:
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter. Start a new thread. This isn't a thread for buying advice.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Doesn't matter. Start a new thread. This isn't a thread for buying advice.



y u no update the thread? :O


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> y u no update the thread? :O



Because I don't get the time to read about all new hardwares and create updated configs. It's my final year in college and thus very busy. You or anyone else is most welcome to create content / update for this thread which I can post keeping their credit included.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 21, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Because I don't get the time to read about all new hardwares and create updated configs. It's my final year in college and thus very busy. You or anyone else is most welcome to create content / update for this thread which I can post keeping their credit included.



Ohkk btw i already posted update for the thread you know :O



> dont know how to make a table, so just posting it -
> 
> 70k -
> 
> ...


----------



## love_444 (Dec 14, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

in Monitor is Dell S2240L the only option .... if there is any other plss suggest budget is same as Dell S2240L


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 15, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



love_444 said:


> in Monitor is Dell S2240L the only option .... if there is any other plss suggest budget is same as Dell S2240L



AOC i2369VM ~ 10k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 15, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Or aoc i2269vwm.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

who's gonna make 2015 Q1 guide?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> who's gonna make 2015 Q1 guide?



I'll be updating this thread.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> I'll be updating this thread.



cool! It'll save a lot of time


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> cool! It'll save a lot of time



Anything you would like to be included?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Anything you would like to be included?



umm yeah. include this. it'll save a lot of time for people searching for pc parts. (it doesnt include FK, SD, Amazon and ebay as all those will push other results way down)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> umm yeah. include this. it'll save a lot of time for people searching for pc parts. (it doesnt include FK, SD, Amazon and ebay as all those will push other results way down)



What does this do? I searched for internal hard drive and it returned newegg results, which are irrelevant. Could you elaborate about this, perhaps in PM?


----------



## HE-MAN (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

i tired it to newegg all the way. irrelevant


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> What does this do? I searched for internal hard drive and it returned newegg results, which are irrelevant. Could you elaborate about this, perhaps in PM?



corrected now. newegg was overpopulating it with too many results


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 3, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Updated the thread for 2015 - Q1.

Changes-

1. Price updated for all parts.
2. Included GTX 900 series cards.
3. Included Haswell refresh CPUs.
4. Included a new 24" Asus monitor.
5. New 100k and 110k configs.
6. Included Samsung 850 series SSD.

Share your opinions, suggestions and tips. Grammer nazies are welcome to correct spelling and grammar mistakes


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

good work 
some suggestions:
corsair 400r price is close to 6k.
deepcool tesseract like cases in 90k rig is not good. a 90k rig deserves a better cabinet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> good work
> some suggestions:
> corsair 400r price is close to 6k.
> deepcool tesseract like cases in 90k rig is not good. a 90k rig deserves a better cabinet.



Fixed


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

just noticed in the 30k intel rig,  s2240l is 1080p but there's no hdmi out in that rig :l


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 14, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> just noticed in the 30k intel rig,  s2240l is 1080p but there's no hdmi out in that rig :l



Would be better if you also post a solution along with the problem. Anyways, replaced it with ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 14, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Would be better if you also post a solution along with the problem. Anyways, replaced it with ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3.



you corrected the wrong config  the AMD one was ok as it had a GPU for HDMI out. I was saying about the Intel one.

replace the mobo with Gigabyte GA H81M S2PH


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> you corrected the wrong config  the AMD one was ok as it had a GPU for HDMI out. I was saying about the Intel one.
> 
> replace the mobo with Gigabyte GA H81M S2PH



Oh, sorry. Can you post a link where the product is available, I cannot find it online?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Oh, sorry. Can you post a link where the product is available, I cannot find it online?



Buy Online GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH LGA 1150 Intel H81 HDMI USB 3.0Micro ATX Intel Motherboard in India
@4400

Gigabyte GA H81M S2PH LGA 1150 Intel H81 Hdmi USB 3 0MICRO ATX Intel Motherboard | eBay
@4850

both sellers are the same


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy Online GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S2PH LGA 1150 Intel H81 HDMI USB 3.0Micro ATX Intel Motherboard in India
> @4400
> 
> Gigabyte GA H81M S2PH LGA 1150 Intel H81 Hdmi USB 3 0MICRO ATX Intel Motherboard | eBay
> ...



Done .


----------



## conman_revolution (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Done .



Time to update the prices for following configurations in budget segment :-
Intel Core i3-4150 @7100
GA-H81M-S2PH(rev2.0) @4100
GA-B85M-D3H (rev2.0) @5100
Corsair Vengeance (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) 4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 ram @2750
WD BLUE (WD10EZEX) 1tb 7200 Rpm @3400 
Dell S2240L 21.5 inch monitor @8350
Antec VP450P SMPS @ 2300
Cooler Master elite 311 cabinet @2150
Asus DRW 24D3ST DVD writer @ 1050
Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo @700
Prices inclusive of VAT5% 
In addition to the above got following free accessories :-
Headphone with mic,Spike Guard,Card Reader,Mouse pad,Dust cover


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



conman_revolution said:


> Time to update the prices for following configurations in budget segment :-
> Intel Core i3-4150 @7100
> GA-H81M-S2PH(rev2.0) @4100
> GA-B85M-D3H (rev2.0) @5100
> ...



Source?


----------



## conman_revolution (Jan 24, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Source?








PFA & Update.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 24, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



conman_revolution said:


> View attachment 15146
> 
> PFA & Update.



8GB HyperX RAM - Corsair Vengeance


----------



## conman_revolution (Jan 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> 8GB HyperX RAM - Corsair Vengeance



Yeah!Its funny, but billmaker is at fault.Anyhow its 4GB Vengeance as I mentioned earlier#


----------



## sidster (Jan 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Is there any way i can get a pc by reducing any unnecessary things and adding a cabinet and other periipherals under 49k
To start the basic specs are:
CPU:AMD FX-8350 4.0 Ghz 
RAM: 8 GB 1600 MHz (1x8GB) 
Video Card:XFX Radeon HD 7970 3 GB or similar of gigabyte or msi 
Motherboard:ASUS M5A99FX Pro R2.0 Socket AM3+ 
SSD:Sandisk 120 GB 
Hard Drive:Western Digital 1 TB

Would like to play games on ultra. I like open world games, not at all fond of fps.

Btw am a newbie


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



sidster said:


> Is there any way i can get a pc by reducing any unnecessary things and adding a cabinet and other periipherals under 49k
> To start the basic specs are:
> CPU:AMD FX-8350 4.0 Ghz
> RAM: 8 GB 1600 MHz (1x8GB)
> ...



shave off the ssd, get 8320 as you are already overclocking and where is the PSU?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



sidster said:


> Is there any way i can get a pc by reducing any unnecessary things and adding a cabinet and other periipherals under 49k
> To start the basic specs are:
> CPU:AMD FX-8350 4.0 Ghz
> RAM: 8 GB 1600 MHz (1x8GB)
> ...



This is not a buying advice thread. Continue in your thread *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/189602-need-desktop-gaming-under-40k.html

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> shave off the ssd, get 8320 as you are already overclocking and where is the PSU?



Avoid replying to posts made in wrong section/thread.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 26, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> This is not a buying advice thread. Continue in your thread *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/189602-need-desktop-gaming-under-40k.html
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



didnt notice he had his own thread 
wont do it again


----------



## ashishzion (Jan 27, 2015)

why you used lower mobo models on configs. I am looking for a pc under 50k-100k for photoshop corel draw , graphic designing use. 
Please suggest me the best config with ssd


----------



## ashishzion (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I am a graphic designer and work on corel draw, photoshops and other softwares all latest versions.
I need a pc config which allow these softwares to play freely in maximum capacity. 
Budget is 50k to 100k
Also i want to know what difference it makes to use normal mobo 8-12k and 15k - 28k premium mobo. Thanks


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 28, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



ashishzion said:


> I am a graphic designer and work on corel draw, photoshops and other softwares all latest versions.
> I need a pc config which allow these softwares to play freely in maximum capacity.
> Budget is 50k to 100k
> Also i want to know what difference it makes to use normal mobo 8-12k and 15k - 28k premium mobo. Thanks



open up a new thread with questionairre answered


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



ashishzion said:


> why you used lower mobo models on configs. I am looking for a pc under 50k-100k for photoshop corel draw , graphic designing use.
> Please suggest me the best config with ssd





ashishzion said:


> I am a graphic designer and work on corel draw, photoshops and other softwares all latest versions.
> I need a pc config which allow these softwares to play freely in maximum capacity.
> Budget is 50k to 100k
> Also i want to know what difference it makes to use normal mobo 8-12k and 15k - 28k premium mobo. Thanks



> This is not a buying advice thread. Start a new thread here and fill up this questionnaire in the new thread.

> Those premium boards have the Z series chipsets, better VRM and support for faster (x8-x8 or even x16-x16) SLI and XFire. Other features such at automatic overclocking, more SATA ports and numerous small features make them expensive and desirable. They are also much more durable.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 30, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Update -

1. Updated price of 1 TB HDD.
2. Replaced 500 GB HDD with 1 TB HDD as the price difference is minor.

Waiting for GTX 960 price drops for next update.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

is it just me or the search link is overpopulated with FK,SD and Amazon? Or is it google's bubble filter?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> is it just me or the search link is overpopulated with FK,SD and Amazon? Or is it google's bubble filter?



What product did you search? If something is not available on other sites then you'll get overpopulated FK results.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> What product did you search? If something is not available on other sites then you'll get overpopulated FK results.



Deepcool Alta 7. overclockerszone had it but there was no result till page 7 (didnt check after that)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> Deepcool Alta 7. overclockerszone had it but there was no result till page 7 (didnt check after that)



That site is not included in search results.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> That site is not included in search results.



why? :O
overclockerszone is a trusted site. 

also ygpm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



adityak469 said:


> why? :O
> overclockerszone is a trusted site.
> 
> also ygpm



Added


----------



## Yato (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*

sorry, I'm new here. what is ygpm bro? I searched on google but got nothing.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 7, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

^ygpm= you got pm


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 7, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

great guide..  

My doubt.. I want to use Asus B85M-G and Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB X 1 Ram (GPU GTX 970 or 960), and mobo has 4 slots. I want to play GTA 5, but current updates suggesting 16 GB required. I was about to buy 8GB, but after GTA 5, I was considering another 8GB stick later in future if needed may be in GTA 5.
So, should I buy 4GB X 2 or 8GB X 1, considering if game needed 16GB in future, I will add 8GB X 1 in future.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



amit.tiger12 said:


> great guide..
> 
> My doubt.. I want to use Asus B85M-G and Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GB X 1 Ram (GPU GTX 970 or 960), and mobo has 4 slots. I want to play GTA 5, but current updates suggesting 16 GB required. I was about to buy 8GB, but after GTA 5, I was considering another 8GB stick later in future if needed may be in GTA 5.
> So, should I buy 4GB X 2 or 8GB X 1, considering if game needed 16GB in future, I will add 8GB X 1 in future.



You are fine with 4GB x2 RAM. What PU do you have?


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 8, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

the gtx 960 could replace the 760 in the Rs. 60k config right ??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 8, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> You are fine with 4GB x2 RAM. What PSU do you have?



I have Seasonic S12II 520. and I will buy these things.
Actually I will add 8GB definitely, but later.. what should I do?? 
Asus H97 also have 4 slots. can I use 4GB*4 (1600) ?
and 4gb*2 costs few more bucks than 8gb*1.
My config, which to choose.
1. 8GB*1 + 8GB*1 ??
2. 4GB*2 + 8GB*1 ??
3. 4GB*2 + 4GB*2 ??


*Processor*Intel i5 4690*16,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS H97M-E*7,400**Memory*Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8GBx1
*5,400**Graphics Card*Asus GTX 970 4GB DDR5 DC II OC Strix Edition*28,200**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520
*5,000**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*Seagate Barracuda 2 TB*5,800**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2240L*8,800**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator Gaming Bundle*2,500**Mouse*Included in combo*Total**82,200*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

^^all the 3 combinations are possible. if i were you, i shall choose the option 1.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 9, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

If you are sure of getting another 8 GB stick later then get option 1.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 10, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



rijinpk1 said:


> ^^all the 3 combinations are possible. if i were you, i shall choose the option 1.



thanks 



harshilsharma63 said:


> If you are sure of getting another 8 GB stick later then get option 1.



thanks


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> If you are sure of getting another 8 GB stick later then get option 1.



please suggest me 4GB x 2 good rams below 6K, in op it is "Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB".. please suggest more.. asap 

ASUS H97M-E vs Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H???
which one is good??

asap please..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



amit.tiger12 said:


> please suggest me 4GB x 2 good rams below 6K, in op it is "Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB".. please suggest more.. asap
> 
> ASUS H97M-E vs Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H???
> which one is good??
> ...


Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H is good.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> Gigabyte GA-H97M-D3H is good.



thank you.. 
 and what about ram??
Corsair Vengeance 4GBx2 is good?? price around 5.4K online.

Anybody from Mumbai,..
can anybody please tell me good shop at Lamington Road, Mumbai. for buying new gaming rig... thanks in advance...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 16, 2015)

*Re: PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2014 - Q2*



Sainatarajan said:


> IMO, in the 40k and 50k builds a good Cabinet like NZXT Gamma or likewise must be suggested instead of going for a local Cabinet.



In 40k & 50k builds a good cabinet like DEEPCOOL SMARTER MICRO ATX / MINI ITX COMPUTER CASE @ 2650 is good and sufficient.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



amit.tiger12 said:


> thank you..
> and what about ram??
> Corsair Vengeance 4GBx2 is good?? price around 5.4K online.
> 
> ...


*www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/182910-good-shops-lamington-road.html


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/service-rma-watch/182910-good-shops-lamington-road.html



thanks buddy..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Update

1. Replaced GTX 760 with GTX 960.


----------



## Klaw (Mar 5, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Hello.. I am new to this forums and was going through the basics when i noticed this: 


*RAM*

 To make RAM work   in  dual channel mode you’ll have to insert them into same color  slots.  For  example, *if your board has Red – Blue - Red – Blue slots,  insert  then  RAM into either black or blue slots.*

Don't you mean insert either in Red or Blue slot? Rather than Black or Blue?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Klaw said:


> Hello.. I am new to this forums and was going through the basics when i noticed this:
> 
> 
> *RAM*
> ...



Hi. welcome to Digit Forums 

Insert both the RAMs in blue slots, or both the RAMs in black slot.


----------



## BryanM35 (Mar 24, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

If you are going to buy a PC do remember and want to use window 8 the basic requirements.
Processor  1GHz or faster
RAM 1GB (32bit) or 2GB (64bit)
Hard disk space  16GB (32bit) or 20GB (64bit)
Graphics card  Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device or higher.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I've been out of sync. Any updates needed for Q2?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Anyone? Any updates?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 26, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Hi guys,

I am planning to build a mini itx gaming PC mainly for playing Witcher 3 and other upcoming games at 1080p ultra settings. I have decided for the following parts:

i5 4590
GTX 980
GIGABYTE GA-H97N - tell me any other mini itx non-overclocking motherboard with onboard wifi(very important)
Kingston 8GB HyperX Fury 1600mhz DDR3 - if 16gb is really necessary I will go with that
Seagate 1TB 7200 rpm HDD
Samgung EVO 850 250GB SSD
Corsair Graphite 380T mini itx case
Corsair CS550M PSU - please suggest any other PSU which will handle this config and fit in the above case


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 26, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



ghouse12311 said:


> Corsair CS550M PSU - please suggest any other PSU which will handle this config and fit in the above case



Seasonic S12II 520 Watts or Seasonic S12II 620 Watts...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Apr 26, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



amit.tiger12 said:


> Seasonic S12II 520 Watts or Seasonic S12II 620 Watts...



this a 80+ bronze and the corsair cs550m is 80+ gold, and the corsair one is modular and not sure if Seasonic S12II is modular...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



ghouse12311 said:


> this a 80+ bronze and the corsair cs550m is 80+ gold, and the corsair one is modular and not sure if Seasonic S12II is modular...



Though Seasonic S12II 520 Watts or Seasonic S12II 620 Watts are 80+ Bronze they are made like a Tank with 5 years warranty. Corsair CS550M or Corsair CS650M are 80+ Gold and are only Semi-Modular but not fully Modular.OK.


----------



## baban4u (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I am looking to upgrade my PC in order to play some of the recent games released.
Can you please suggest a configuration within Rs 40000(without Monitor as i already have one).
Please advise.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



baban4u said:


> I am looking to upgrade my PC in order to play some of the recent games released.
> Can you please suggest a configuration within Rs 40000(without Monitor as i already have one).
> Please advise.



*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## baban4u (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: will like to play some of the recent games like GTA 5.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs 40000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Don't know if it is required for some Daily use and playing Games.Please advise

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I have already have a monitor of DELL S2240L

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse and DVD RW and the ones i am planning to reuse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: To upgrade

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I am from Kolkata and planning to Buy Locally but also open to buy from online shops in case of price advantage.It would be great if anyone can also suggest some shops locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: The system would sufficient for at least 2 years without update. 


Please suggest


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Spoiler






baban4u said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans: will like to play some of the recent games like GTA 5.
> 
> 2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
> ...






Modified forums 40k config


*Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
*12,400*
*CPU Cooler*
Stock
*0*
*Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
*5,500*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4GB 1600 MHz
*2,700*
*Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB DDR5
*11,000*
*Power Supply*Antec VP550P
*3,100*
*Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract SW
*3,300*
*Internal Storage*WD Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD
*3,500*
*Optical Drive*None
*0*
*Monitor*None
*0*
*Keyboard*None
*0*
*Mouse*None
*0*
*Total**41,500*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

^ Instead of GTX 750 Ti, get GTX 960. Totally worth the extra price.


----------



## baban4u (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> Modified forums 40k config
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 4440
> ...



Thanks a lot for your reply.
1) Is there a way to go for a bit cheaper PSU and Cabnet so that i can go for 8GB RAM?
2) Also regarding the Motherboard in one of the websites it say the following so should i go for any other MB supporting 64 - bit:-
"_Due to a Windows 32-bit Operating System Limitation, When More than 4 GB of Physical Memory is Installed, the Actual Memory Size Displayed will be Less than the Size of the Physical Memory Installed_."
3) Also the Graphics Card "Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB DDR5" should I invest a bit more and go for 960 or this Card is enough for playing the games that are going to be released in future.

Please advise.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



baban4u said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 1) Is there a way to go for a bit cheaper PSU and Cabnet so that i can go for 8GB RAM?
> 2) Also regarding the Motherboard in one of the websites it say the following so should i go for any other MB supporting 64 - bit:-
> "_Due to a Windows 32-bit Operating System Limitation, When More than 4 GB of Physical Memory is Installed, the Actual Memory Size Displayed will be Less than the Size of the Physical Memory Installed_."
> ...




1) The cheapest PSU and cabinet has been suggested already. Dont ever compromise on the PSU.Ok.
2) All latest MB's support both 32bit or 64bit OS's.Ok.

"_Due to a Windows 32-bit Operating System Limitation, When More  than 4 GB of Physical Memory is Installed, the Actual Memory Size  Displayed will be Less than the Size of the Physical Memory Installed_."
The above sentence means 32bit OS supports only 4GB ram whereas 64bit OS supports more than 32GB ram.Ok.

If you can add another 20k then you can add these:

Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4GB 1600 MHz -2700,
Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB -17300.
TOTAL -20k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



baban4u said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 1) Is there a way to go for a bit cheaper PSU and Cabnet so that i can go for 8GB RAM?
> 2) Also regarding the Motherboard in one of the websites it say the following so should i go for any other MB supporting 64 - bit:-
> "_Due to a Windows 32-bit Operating System Limitation, When More than 4 GB of Physical Memory is Installed, the Actual Memory Size Displayed will be Less than the Size of the Physical Memory Installed_."
> ...



Get that mobo only and install the 64 bit version of windows and not the 32 bit


----------



## baban4u (Apr 27, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Thanks to both of you for the suggestions.

Going by the prices Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB DDR5- Rs 11000 and Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB -17300 so is there any Graphics Card in the middle range that is good?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



baban4u said:


> Thanks to both of you for the suggestions.
> 
> Going by the prices Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB DDR5- Rs 11000 and Asus Strix GTX 960 2GB -17300 so is there any Graphics Card in the middle range that is good?



Sapphire R9 270x 2GB -14800.
Link:Sapphire AMD/ATI Dual-X R9 270X 2GB Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

This isn't a buying advice thread. Create a new thread in appropriate section.


----------



## baban4u (Apr 28, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



bssunil said:


> Sapphire R9 270x 2GB -14800.
> Link:Sapphire AMD/ATI Dual-X R9 270X 2GB Graphics Card - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com



Thank you sir for the suggestions.

Can anybody please suggest any Store in Kolkata where i can get these Config at good price?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



baban4u said:


> Thank you sir for the suggestions.
> 
> Can anybody please suggest any Store in Kolkata where i can get these Config at good price?



Vedant, mdcomputers


----------



## Shah (Apr 29, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Buy Online Antec Basiq BP350 350W Power Supply in India

Is it a reliable PSU? I see the price is lower than that of Antec BP300P. Which one is a better choice? BP300P or BP350?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 29, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

can anybody provide list for online computer shopping sites for india only... like mdcomputers, primeagbg, vedant etc etc...


----------



## Ashok Verma (Apr 30, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



amit.tiger12 said:


> can anybody provide list for online computer shopping sites for india only... like mdcomputers, primeagbg, vedant etc etc...


You should also take a look at overclockers , theitdepot and even snapdeal, flipkart, etc


----------



## furious_gamer (May 24, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Can I play GTA V with G3220+HD 4850+4GB RAM?


----------



## Dr. House (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Which is the cheapest and best PSU for a rig with GTX 960 and core i5 processor? 
Seasonic S12II 520 is way too expensive.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Dr. House said:


> Which is the cheapest and best PSU for a rig with GTX 960 and core i5 processor?
> Seasonic S12II 520 is way too expensive.



If you have money to get GTX960+i5, then you should have money to get S520! Don't compromise on PSU.


----------



## Dr. House (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



furious_gamer said:


> If you have money to get GTX960+i5, then you should have money to get S520! Don't compromise on PSU.



Why PSU is so essential? It is just for power supply.  There is no voltage issue here.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Dr. House said:


> why PSU is so essential? It is just for power supply. There is no voltage issue in my area.



 Prevention is better than cure!!! Haven't you heard about it? BTW, PSU is like Security Guard & Power Source for all your components. If you have better, bigger one, you have the convenience of upgrading-later-and-don't-buy-new-PSU and anytime-it-won't-conk-off peace-of-mind.


----------



## Dr. House (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



furious_gamer said:


> Prevention is better than cure!!! Haven't you heard about it? BTW, PSU is like Security Guard & Power Source for all your components. If you have better, bigger one, you have the convenience of upgrading-later-and-don't-buy-new-PSU and anytime-it-won't-conk-off peace-of-mind.



I am a medical student. I think I have heard of it.


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

I ordered Corsair VS550 for the GTX960/i5-4440 . Should I consider a different PSU ?
Also any recommendations for a good looking budget cabinet ? ( within 3-4k )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Hrishi said:


> I ordered Corsair VS550 for the GTX960/i5-4440 . *Should I consider a different PSU ?*
> Also any recommendations for a good looking budget cabinet ? ( within 3-4k )


Yes, get Antec VP550P or seasonic S12II 520


----------



## Hrishi (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Yes, get Antec VP550P or seasonic S12II 520



Already ordered it! 
Is it too unreliable ? Should I consider selling this one and getting the Antec one ?


----------



## isaac12345 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



baban4u said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 1) Is there a way to go for a bit cheaper PSU and Cabnet so that i can go for 8GB RAM?
> 2) Also regarding the Motherboard in one of the websites it say the following so should i go for any other MB supporting 64 - bit:-
> "_Due to a Windows 32-bit Operating System Limitation, When More than 4 GB of Physical Memory is Installed, the Actual Memory Size Displayed will be Less than the Size of the Physical Memory Installed_."
> ...



In my opinion,there is absolutely no point getting a 750ti in a gaming config for 40k which will essentially give you playstation 4 performance, and that too with fiddling around with the graphics settings. For 40k you are faar better off buying a playstation if you just want gaming. Otherwise just save up some more to get atleast a 960. Try the second hand market. Maybe you can save some money there.

Also, there are some important changes coming around soon with the release of directx12 which is expected to vastly improve CPU performance in PC gaming. This means that currently inferior but cheaper AMD CPUs would be more competitive. So if you can wait a few months, do that.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Hrishi said:


> I ordered Corsair VS550 for the GTX960/i5-4440 . Should I consider a different PSU ?
> Also any recommendations for a good looking budget cabinet ? ( within 3-4k )



Corsair VS550 is not a top quality psu,but still decent enough to power Gtx 960.

For cabinet i would suggest Corsair Spec-1


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

BTW for anyone wondering, I'll update the thread in some time as I'm busy with my project right now.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Any help for me, guys? My sad thread for PC buying suggestion


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> BTW for anyone wondering, I'll update the thread in some time as I'm busy with my project right now.



i'm waiting for new components in that budget list..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*

Thread Updated.

1. Price updates.
2. Several new products included.


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Thread Updated.
> 
> 1. Price updates.
> 2. Several new products included.



Great Job. For the 50k config, do you think Elite 311 is still worth the money? It has no front USB 3.0 ports but other cases do have at least one at that price.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



Shah said:


> Great Job. For the 50k config, do you think Elite 311 is still worth the money? It has no front USB 3.0 ports but other cases do have at least one at that price.



Suggest some alternative


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2015)

*re: Please rename this thread to "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2015 - Q2*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Suggest some alternative



I don't know that much about cases/cabinets, that's why I asked you. 

I saw Elite 344 for the same price but the PSU placement is on top. Even Antec VSK4000B-U3 has PSU placement on top. Does PSU placement has anything to do with cable management/airflow?


----------



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]

Thanks for updating the thread


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2015)

Shah said:


> I don't know that much about cases/cabinets, that's why I asked you.
> 
> I saw Elite 344 for the same price but the PSU placement is on top. Even Antec VSK4000B-U3 has PSU placement on top. Does PSU placement has anything to do with cable management/airflow?



344 is fine but it only supports Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX mobotherboards while the board 970A-G43 mentioned in that config is an ATZ board (much larger than what cabinet can contain). One can always buy addon USB 3 ports which are available for ~800-1200 bucks.



Faun said:


> @harshilsharma63
> 
> Thanks for updating the thread


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 344 is fine but it only supports Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX mobotherboards while the board 970A-G43 mentioned in that config is an ATZ board (much larger than what cabinet can contain). One can always buy addon USB 3 ports which are available for ~800-1200 bucks.



I wasn't suggesting them.  

I was just asking what difference does PSU placement (on top in some cases and bottom in others) makes with respect to airflow and cable management. I hope I am clear now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2015)

Shah said:


> I wasn't suggesting them.
> 
> I was just asking what difference does PSU placement (on top in some cases and bottom in others) makes with respect to airflow and cable management. I hope I am clear now



Doesn't make much difference if you aren't planning on installing liquid cooling (as it would cause spacing issues with radiator). Cable management is good in both. Hell, I have better cable management in my 1000 bucks zebronics crap cabinet than most <4k cabinets


----------



## Shah (Jun 5, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Doesn't make much difference if you aren't planning on installing liquid cooling (as it would cause spacing issues with radiator). Cable management is good in both. Hell, I have better cable management in my 1000 bucks zebronics crap cabinet than most <4k cabinets



Thanks


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 6, 2015)

guys confused with what to choose of following

ASUS gtx970 strix or Zotac gtx 970 (normal)

please can any 1 tell me which better overall ( performance / cooling / after sale service )

 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] do you know any Computer sellers with EMI Option?  ( i also live in Pune)


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 6, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> guys confused with what to choose of following
> 
> ASUS gtx970 strix or Zotac gtx 970 (normal)
> 
> ...



Asus is better IMO.. Service depends on place you live.. As far as i know Asus has good service..


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2015)

xtr3m3 said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] do you know any Computer sellers with EMI Option?  ( i also live in Pune)



You can check online retailers.

I'd say don't buy things of luxury on EMI.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 6, 2015)

ok even i was thinking of asus , just not sure since zotac had more ratings on flipkart


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Guys..I need a quick help....I am planning to purchase a Mouse for my Y510p..I'll be using this one for my regular work as well as gaming.( I am not a hardcore gamer, but i would prefer a gaming mouse) 
My Budget is Rs500 strictly.. & i have zeroed in on Logitech G90 @ rs499.
( Logitech G90 Optical Gaming Mouse - Buy Logitech G90 Optical Gaming Mouse Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in )
The reviews on flipkart/snapdeal/amazon seem good..Can anyone verify ?? any other suggesstions ??


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice Thread very informative. Well That's a really good Configuration Under 30 k (Gaming Rig). But will newer games like GTA V and games COD Blackops 1 and 2 COD MW And all will work ??? at 1366*768 p ???? at Intel g3220 Processor?? Just a question.
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Nice Thread very informative. Well That's a really good Configuration Under 30 k (Gaming Rig). But will newer games like GTA V and games COD Blackops 1 and 2 COD MW And all will work ??? at 1366*768 p ???? at Intel g3220 Processor?? Just a question.
> Regards,
> Froyo.


Nope. At least get an r7 260 of better get gtx760


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 9, 2015)

So are you saying that The Intel processor G3320 will be fine with GTX 750 TI or R7260 ??? because GTX 760 is out of my budget so what do you think about GTX 750 or R7 260 with Intel G3220???
Regards,
Aman.


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> So are you saying that The Intel processor G3320 will be fine with GTX 750 TI or R7260 ??? because GTX 760 is out of my budget so what do you think about GTX 750 or R7 260 with Intel G3220???
> Regards,
> Aman.


Yes in that resolution it will run fine but I dont think G3320 is supported.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 10, 2015)

rowdy said:


> Yes in that resolution it will run fine but I dont think G3320 is supported.


G3320 Is not supported means in what way its not supported??
Froyo.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

Prefer i3 but if you can't, G3220 will be the best you could get.


----------



## isaac12345 (Jun 12, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> So are you saying that The Intel processor G3320 will be fine with GTX 750 TI or R7260 ??? because GTX 760 is out of my budget so what do you think about GTX 750 or R7 260 with Intel G3220???
> Regards,
> Aman.



I would NOT go for that CPU based on - Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition review â€¢ Eurogamer.net -  "Manage your expectations, choose your kit well, accept some compromises and this processor will serve you well even on the most demanding titles. Just be prepared to accept that the G3258 is based around a processing concept that many game-makers have left behind, and that if you're looking to run the latest and greatest titles at high frame-rates, there's the possibility that you could find yourself upgrading sooner rather than later."


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 13, 2015)

isaac12345 said:


> I would NOT go for that CPU based on - Pentium G3258 Anniversary Edition review â€¢ Eurogamer.net -  "Manage your expectations, choose your kit well, accept some compromises and this processor will serve you well even on the most demanding titles. Just be prepared to accept that the G3258 is based around a processing concept that many game-makers have left behind, and that if you're looking to run the latest and greatest titles at high frame-rates, there's the possibility that you could find yourself upgrading sooner rather than later."


Thanks For The Reply Issac That's Correct Mate I will be Upgrading after months but for now my Budget is tight actually why I am going for Budget Friendly is that I am going to buy a Future proof Motherboard so atleast if I want I can Install High processors well Thank you for the reply.
Regards,
Frooyo.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 18, 2015)

GUYS When will the AMD 300 series will be out in market? it has launched 2days ago, how many days till for it to get in Indian market?


----------



## Aakarshan (Jun 20, 2015)

Intel I3 4th gen with R9 270x or Intel I5 4440 with Nvidia GTX 750

Which setup would be better?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 20, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> Intel I3 4th gen with R9 270x or Intel I5 4440 with Nvidia GTX 750
> 
> Which setup would be better?


R9 270x + i5  4440.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2015)

Aakarshan said:


> Intel I3 4th gen with R9 270x or Intel I5 4440 with Nvidia GTX 750
> 
> Which setup would be better?



Post a new thread in appropriate section will all details (see sticky threads). Its not optimum to provide suggestions with incomplete details.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 20, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Prefer i3 but if you can't, G3220 will be the best you could get.


Thanks For The Suggestion Actually Going with G3220 
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## Pancul (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I bought a lenovo G50-45 laptop (AMD A8 6410) recently. After purchasing I found that it has 4 GB ram but with 800 mhz frequency only. I want to use 8gb ram now. Please suggest if I buy one more 4gb ram with 800 mhz or a single stick 8gb ram with 1600 mhz. Which gonna be faster and better? I know my motherboard supports upto 1833 mhz ram.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 22, 2015)

Pancul said:


> Hi, I bought a lenovo G50-45 laptop (AMD A8 6410) recently. After purchasing I found that it has 4 GB ram but with 800 mhz frequency only. I want to use 8gb ram now. Please suggest if I buy one more 4gb ram with 800 mhz or a single stick 8gb ram with 1600 mhz. Which gonna be faster and better? I know my motherboard supports upto 1833 mhz ram.



This is not a buying suggestion thread. Post your query in a new thread in appropriate section.


----------



## Pancul (Jun 23, 2015)

Sure, thanks for looking into it though.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 25, 2015)

why everyone suggests dell monitor, i have my two dell monitor die on me just after warranty expired, why not reccommend Asus, AOC or something else

- - - Updated - - -

ok so now a Gaming keyboard and mouse from cost something around 1000 to 1200 rupees, please sugggest that, as its designed for gaming, Logitech K200 is not good for gaming, and by just paying few rupees more one can get a good quality mouse and keyboard


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 27, 2015)

Dell only has one year warranty, and others like asus, benq, aoc provide 3 year warranty and also they have wall mount feature

why people recommend dell when other good options are available in market


----------



## zapout (Jul 19, 2015)

I saw gaming keyboard question above. 
I'm in the same dilemma. 
Someone suggest me tvs keyboard
Amazon.in: Buy TVS-e Bharat Gold PS2 Wired Keyboard Online at Low Prices in India | Tvs Reviews & Ratings

But after some search I came across this. 

Brown switch-
Unlike linear switches, browns have a soft bump to indicate actuation, but very little “click.” This middle-of-the-road approach makes Browns viable for both typists and gamers: their quiet nature is perfect for typing in an office setting; for gaming, their close reset and actuation points allow quick double-taps.


Blue switch-
They have a relatively high actuation point at 50 grams and offer some serious tactile feedback, with loud, high-pitched clicks and a steep bump. But gamers may get frustrated with the inability to quickly double-tap. Because the reset point (the point where you are able to hit another key) is above the actuation point, the key must be released more before it can register a repeat keystroke.

Tvs one is blue type. 

Any member has experience with above keyboard?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2015)

i am interested in buying a backlit keyboard mouse combo for my pc within Rs 3000-initially i thought of going for CM devastator bundle as its the only one that's available within the aforesaid price range but then I came across Dragon War X Q2 combo keyboard that's available for around Rs 2400 and looks more promising than the devastator bundle in terms of features and performance(Dragon War X Q2 Gaming Keyboard and Mouse Combo USB Standard Keyboard - Dragon War : Flipkart.com)

But i'm still hesitant to buy it as i've never heard of this particular brand and i don't know how reliable their products really are,although the reviews of this combo seem very positive from what i've seen on flipkart till date.Does anyone have any experience of using dragon war keyboards?Will buying this combo be a good idea?Please advice-i intend to purchase it within a day or two.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 22, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i am interested in buying a backlit keyboard mouse combo for my pc within Rs 3000-initially i thought of going for CM devastator bundle as its the only one that's available within the aforesaid price range but then I came across Dragon War X Q2 combo keyboard that's available for around Rs 2400 and looks more promising than the devastator bundle in terms of features and performance(Dragon War X Q2 Gaming Keyboard and Mouse Combo USB Standard Keyboard - Dragon War : Flipkart.com)
> 
> But i'm still hesitant to buy it as i've never heard of this particular brand and i don't know how reliable their products really are,although the reviews of this combo seem very positive from what i've seen on flipkart till date.Does anyone have any experience of using dragon war keyboards?Will buying this combo be a good idea?Please advice-i intend to purchase it within a day or two.



What is the price difference between Dragon War and CM Devastator? Just 600 bucks right! So go with CM Devastator as I am using it. It is very good keyboard and mouse combo for its price.OK.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2015)

^ok but i've been told that the mouse that comes with the devastator combo isn't very durable and tends to malfunction after it has been subjected to heavy usage-have you faced any issues with your mouse yet?

And btw is Dragon wars an Indian or an international brand?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^ok but i've been told that the mouse that comes with the devastator combo isn't very durable and tends to malfunction after it has been subjected to heavy usage-have you faced any issues with your mouse yet?
> 
> And btw is Dragon wars an Indian or an international brand?



Japanese Brand


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Japanese Brand



Thanks for replying saiyangoku. I also have another query:a friend of mine wants to buy a motherboard for his pc as his existing motherboard is acting up. He has found someone who's offering him an used Asus p8h61-m lx3 R 2.0 motherboard for around rs 2000-will it be a good idea to buy it? Is it a reliable board? I've heard that there are many versions of the h61 chipset of which b3 and later revisions are considered stable-can anyone tell me whether this particular motherboard is based on the updated b3 chipset or not?


----------



## sanjay123 (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info.

I am opening a gaming cafe. The following is the config. What do you suggest?

CPU - i5 4th Gen
GFX - Inno3d Nvidia 750ti 2gb
Ram- Zion Gaming series 8gb
Mb- Biostar B85.
PSU- Antec BP 450
Chasis - Antec x1
HDD- Hitachi.

Regards
Sanjay


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 24, 2015)

*Budget - 35k (Gaming Rig)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4150
*7,500
**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,500**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury 8GB 1600MHz*3,800**Graphics Card*Inno3d GTX750Ti 2GB DDR5*10,000**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Zebronics SPY II*1,000**Internal Storage*Hitachi 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Monitor*Dell E1914H 18.5" LED Monitor*5,200**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**37,800*


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Aug 2, 2015)

I got a budget of Rs. 2,80,000. Need to build as bad ass a gaming rig as possible. Already have a cabinet (CM Stryker) and monitor. Does DDR4 have any significant advantage over DDR3? Would prefer to make it future proof.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2015)

panwar29.ankit said:


> I got a budget of Rs. 2,80,000. Need to build as bad ass a gaming rig as possible. Already have a cabinet (CM Stryker) and monitor. Does DDR4 have any significant advantage over DDR3? Would prefer to make it future proof.



Create a new thread in the PC Components / Configurations Sections by answering this Questionnaire :*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 6, 2015)

I am new to this forum so forgive my ignorance.  Was the Asus h97 plus and pro tested for the compatibility with i7 4790 and the respective xeon proc. by the digit team. Newegg ratings for these boards are not high so i ask. 

I do plan on going for i7 4790 and want to avoid a bottleneck due to a bad mobo. 

Also the cooler master hyper tx3 evo does not support the lga-1150 socket as per the prime abgb info for it. So which cpu cooler should i use that is compatible and is fir upto 2.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive my ignorance.  Was the Asus h97 plus and pro tested for the compatibility with i7 4790 and the respective xeon proc. by the digit team. Newegg ratings for these boards are not high so i ask.
> 
> I do plan on going for i7 4790 and want to avoid a bottleneck due to a bad mobo.
> 
> Also the cooler master hyper tx3 evo does not support the lga-1150 socket as per the prime abgb info for it. So which cpu cooler should i use that is compatible and is fir upto 2.5k



MSI H97 PC Mate supports i7 4790 and I am using CM Hyper TX3 EVO for my i5 4670s.It fits perfectly.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 6, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive my ignorance.  Was the Asus h97 plus and pro tested for the compatibility with i7 4790 and the respective xeon proc. by the digit team. Newegg ratings for these boards are not high so i ask.
> 
> I do plan on going for i7 4790 and want to avoid a bottleneck due to a bad mobo. <br>
> Also the cooler master hyper tx3 evo does not support the lga-1150 socket as per the prime abgb info for it. So which cpu cooler should i use that is compatible and is fir upto 2.5k



Hi  @AeonXS , welcome to Digit Forums. Let me clear a few things up -

> The configs provided in this forum are NOT, in any way tested, recommended, suggested or endorsed by the digit team. This is all a collective effort by the (awesome) forum members.

> The configs in this thread was compiled by going through various online reviews, product specification, price and availability; NOT as a result of testing individual config.

Coming to your query -

> Yes, the H97 plus and pro are perfectly fine for i7 4790 and Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3.

> Cooler Master Hyper Tx3 Evo does support LGA 1150. Never rely on online shopping sites for product details, always check product manufacturer's website. You can check here that LGA 1150 is indeed supported - Cooler Master: Hyper TX3 EVO


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 6, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hi  @AeonXS , welcome to Digit Forums. Let me clear a few things up -
> 
> > The configs provided in this forum are NOT, in any way tested, recommended, suggested or endorsed by the digit team. This is all a collective effort by the (awesome) forum members.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the quick reply 

I am going for a i7 4790, i found two more boards Asus H97 Pro Gamer [Supports only crossfire] & Asus Z97 Pro Gamer [Supports both crossfire & sli]. While i am not going to overclock the Z97 does have the option of Sli & since i am going for the gtx 970 it would be handly to have. So is it a good partner for bearing the load of the i7 ?

And i was thinking of Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo it does support the lga-1150 socket so only thing is it a good option for the i7 proc.

These coolers are enough right or we need liquid cooler ? I am new to using these coolers.


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 7, 2015)

Since skylake proc. are releasing i am thinking of getting that instead of a i7 4790 since it is 6-7k more. But will a normal Cooler master TX3 evo or cooler master hyper 103 be enough for the CPU Cooling ? i can add a cooler worth 3k but will that be enough.

Should i wait for the i7 6700 [non-k] instead ? Will it release soon ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> Since skylake proc. are releasing i am thinking of getting that instead of a i7 4790 since it is 6-7k more. But will a normal Cooler master TX3 evo or cooler master hyper 103 be enough for the CPU Cooling ? i can add a cooler worth 3k but will that be enough.
> 
> Should i wait for the i7 6700 [non-k] instead ? Will it release soon ?



if you do not intend to overclock at all, that cooler is enough.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 10, 2015)

Zotac GTX960 2GB @ 15250 from PL Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.

MSI GTX960 2GB @ 15500 from PL Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.

Asus Strix GTX960 2GB @ 15500 from Swetha Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.

PS: Just found the prices 4 days ago.So wont change much I think so.


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 12, 2015)

I have one question i didn't think about this clearly. If lets say we have a 4790k which comes with a stock cooler & i decide to add a TX3 or 212x then will it be done by removing the stock cooler. Can we run both stock & a 3rd party cooler at the same time ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> I have one question i didn't think about this clearly. If lets say we have a 4790k which comes with a stock cooler & i decide to add a TX3 or 212x then will it be done by removing the stock cooler. Can we run both stock & a 3rd party cooler at the same time ?



No, You have to use either stock cooler or after market coolers like TX3 or 212x.OK.


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh thank you so much that cleared so much confusion. 

The 212x or tx3 do not support LGA-1151 socket as per the cooler master product page so what are the other good quality coolers can i get for a max of 6k, i am going for a i7 6700k.

Please list both normal and water coolers.


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 12, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> Oh thank you so much that cleared so much confusion.
> 
> The 212x or tx3 do not support LGA-1151 socket as per the cooler master product page so what are the other good quality coolers can i get for a max of 6k, i am going for a i7 6700k.
> 
> Please list both normal and water coolers.



where are you buying i7-6700k i can find z170 mobo at my place but they dont have skylake cpu. also at what price


----------



## vito scalleta (Aug 12, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> Oh thank you so much that cleared so much confusion.
> 
> The 212x or tx3 do not support LGA-1151 socket as per the cooler master product page so what are the other good quality coolers can i get for a max of 6k, i am going for a i7 6700k.
> 
> Please list both normal and water coolers.


Coolers supporting LGA 1150 are COMPATIBLE with LGA 1151 sockets.. They did not change the socket size or position of the mounting holes.


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 12, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> where are you buying i7-6700k i can find z170 mobo at my place but they dont have skylake cpu. also at what price



I'll go with ABGB. I never tried buying such stuff online, so i prefer good local shops. I am sure someone here can guide you with your location as well.



vito scalleta said:


> Coolers supporting LGA 1150 are COMPATIBLE with LGA 1151 sockets.. They did not change the socket size or position of the mounting holes.



So is a 212x or if i decide to overclock in future it wont be able to take the load.


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 12, 2015)

AeonXS said:


> I'll go with ABGB. I never tried buying such stuff online, so i prefer good local shops. I am sure someone here can guide you with your location as well.
> 
> 
> 
> So is a 212x or if i decide to overclock in future it wont be able to take the load.



prime has z170 mobo not the skylake cpu yet. so where are u planning to buy


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 12, 2015)

Didn't know that when will they be getting it in stock ? I saw it their on their website so thought it was there in the store.


----------



## AeonXS (Aug 24, 2015)

I have opted for noctua d15 for the i7 6700k. My cabinet is CM 693 windowed. The ram is gskill ripjaws f4 2x4gb.

Now will they be ok with clearance i am worried since ripjaws is big and ABGB still haven't informed me about hyperfury black or gskill ares DDR4 rams.


----------



## syd3001 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey guys!
I am new here i don't know if its the right thread to post here, but here are my queries.

I am need of a laptop for college, but there are not many options for  gaming. I found a decent one from AZOM for about 115k with gtx 970m 6gb. Should I go for it or buy a cheap ultrabook or something and upgrade my current pc which has the following configuration
i5 3570k CPU
HD 7850 GPU
Asus rog v gene motherboard
8gb ram
1tb 5400rpm hdd

Any suggestions would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 7, 2015)

syd3001 said:


> Hey guys!
> I am new here i don't know if its the right thread to post here, but here are my queries.
> 
> I am need of a laptop for college, but there are not many options for  gaming. I found a decent one from AZOM for about 115k with gtx 970m 6gb. Should I go for it or buy a cheap ultrabook or something and upgrade my current pc which has the following configuration
> ...



Upgrade your present desktop with the following Components:

MSI GTX960 2GB OC @ 15k
WD Caviar Blue 1TB @ 3.5k
Samsung 850 EVO 250GB @ 8k

Keep the following components as they are with you:

Intel Core i5 3570K
Asus ROG V Gene,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600Mhz.

Sell the following components as they are obsolete:

Sapphire HD7850 2GB,
Seagate 1TB 5400RPM HDD.


----------



## stonecaper (Sep 26, 2015)

Best VFM APU/Mobo Combo for HD Movie viewing/Casual gaming?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2015)

stonecaper said:


> Best VFM APU/Mobo Combo for HD Movie viewing/Casual gaming?



A10-7850K @ 13000,
Gigabyte GA-G1.Sniper-A88X -8500. 
TOTAL -21,500.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2015)

Best PC under 20k with 4 gb ram , 1tb hdd, monitor, for general home and office use with light gaming


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> Best *PC under 20k *with 4 gb ram , 1tb hdd, monitor, for general home and office use *with light gaming*



Expecting too much there.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 6, 2015)

I mean old games like company of heroes, age of empire etc, I thought computer technology is moving fast and I can get a good PC in 20 k now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> I mean old games like company of heroes, age of empire etc, I *thought computer technology is moving fast *and I can get a good PC in 20 k now.


So is the downfall of INR vs USD. The first suggested config should be enough for requirements.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 8, 2015)

OK budget increased to 24 k now


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> OK budget increased to 24 k now



A10-7850K @ 13000,
Gigabyte GA-G1.Sniper-A88X -8500. 
TOTAL -21,500.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 8, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> A10-7850K @ 13000,
> Gigabyte GA-G1.Sniper-A88X -8500.
> TOTAL -21,500.


He wanted a complete system


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 9, 2015)

yes a complete system with monitor, keyboard and mouse


----------



## isaac12345 (Oct 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So is the downfall of INR vs USD. The first suggested config should be enough for requirements.



Pity that its most likely to stay that way since Modi's strategy is an export oriented one.

- - - Updated - - -



Skyh3ck said:


> yes a complete system with monitor, keyboard and mouse



1) Try the second hand market and scavenging for parts.
2) DO NOT skimp on the power supply. 
3) You can save money on the case, keyboard and mouse. 
4) The suggested motherboard, Gigabyte GA-G1.Sniper-A88X, is a bit too expensive. Are there any cheaper ones for 3-5K?
5) Although the AMD CPU should be good enough for your uses, for good gaming performance you'll need fast RAM which will further eat into your budget. Try the second hand market here OR if somoene here can suggest a build with a discrete card that is faster than the onboard graphics?
6) Try second hand monitors that have high repairability. 
7) Do you also need windows?


----------



## AeonXS (Oct 10, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> OK budget increased to 24 k now


Dell has a desktop for that price with a 22 inch monitor. Though you will surely not be able to play games that put load on the pc they will use cheap components with a 400w or less psu. 

I'd suggest wait and make a budget of 30k and get these.

Core i3 4150 - 7.5k with intel hd graphics. This will allow for light gaming and maybe games some games like PES on low-mid settings.

Mobo- Asus B85M-G - 5.9k

Ram - Any good ram kit 2x2gb for dual channel should cost about 2.2k as ram prices are low.

PSU - Corsair CX500 Rs. 3.5k (A good psu is a must, don't go for the cheaper ones or the corsair VS series. You could get a CX600 for 4.2k which is ideal.

Any good cabinet that you can use to add a gfx card later if you want or fans for cooling. 2k for this. According to an old digit article nzxt gamma was for 2.5k.Which has good spacing for cards and you can put some good cooling in that.

Logitech MK200 Keyboard and mouse combo rs.900 or so.

1k for a dual layer dvd writer.

I'd suggest a good 1080p (21.5 inch) or at least a 900p (20 inch) monitor for watching movie as a secondary use. Will cost you upto 8k for a 21.5 inch monitor. Lesser for the 20 inch one.

FYI - you will need to upgrade the power supply in future to a good 600w one if you plan on adding a gfx card like the gtx 960 in the future, if not then this config will suffice. A cx600 can run cards like the 960.

You can find these components cheaper locally, or you can even strike luck on the upcoming flipkart or amazon sales, if you prefer buting like that.

But if you are going to spend then wait and do it well, a 30k PC will be better than any 24k compromise.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks guys, I need a desktop as well as a laptop, no windows needed


----------



## anky (Oct 16, 2015)

Dragon War gk 001at rs 600 ....is it a good deal..i want a keyboard in this range only...is it good..?
Please reply fast is it on fk..it may go out of stock soon


----------



## paul.soumyabrata (Oct 16, 2015)

Which PSU should I go for? Antec BP450P / Corsair VS450 ? Also difference between Gigabyte GA-H81M-S and Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1? And which one to go for?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a dragon war key board its good. But keys are cramped together, wish it could have been bigget


----------



## nitin01#03 (Nov 9, 2015)

can anyone suggest me a good configuration under 20k.I need to upgrade my old system and i am thinking of reusing the old ram(4gb ddr3) and Gforce 210 (1gb).So now i need a Motherboard ,CPU and a hard drive.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2015)

nitin01#03 said:


> can anyone suggest me a good configuration under 20k.I need to upgrade my old system and i am thinking of reusing the old ram(4gb ddr3) and Gforce 210 (1gb).So now i need a Motherboard ,CPU and a hard drive.



Open a new thread by answering the Questionnaire...


----------



## PentiumD (Nov 26, 2015)

please include a new config with budget of 10-15k range with embedded motherboards like this Gigabyte GA-J1800M-D2P-IN Motherboard

Gigabyte GA-J1800M-D2P-IN Motherboard - Buy Gigabyte GA-J1800M-D2P-IN Motherboard Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

will be good for 10-15k range builds


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2016)

I have i5 4670s which has a 65 TDP processor but it has 3.1Ghz speed. My doubt is that if I go with i5 4570 then will it have any difference in performance in gaming as I am using GTX960 2GB as my GPU.


----------



## AeonXS (Jan 5, 2016)

Unless budget is a constraint or h/w compatibility, the only 4th gen worth going for imo are 4690 & 4690k. Depending on if you want to overclock or not, and if you have a overclockable board for the 4690k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 5, 2016)

AeonXS said:


> Unless budget is a constraint or h/w compatibility, the only 4th gen worth going for imo are 4690 & 4690k. Depending on if you want to overclock or not, and if you have a overclockable board for the 4690k.



Thanks for clearing my doubt. As I don't have the budget to go with i5 4690 or i5 4690k. So will upgrade only the SSD for the speed boost...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone up for taking responsibility of updating this thread?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 15, 2016)

Need a config for general office use like ms office, accounting, browsing etc... need full pc set up with monitor keyboard mouse cabinet etc.. budget as low as posible, please give at least two three option from 20 k to 25 k.  Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 16, 2016)

Skyh3ck said:


> Need a config for general office use like ms office, accounting, browsing etc... need full pc set up with monitor keyboard mouse cabinet etc.. budget as low as posible, please give at least two three option from 20 k to 25 k.  Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk



*Budget - 27k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i3 4130*7,900**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-CS*3,300**Memory*Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600MHz*2,600
**Power Supply*Antec BP350PS*1,800**Cabinet*Zebronics Vent*1,100**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Monitor*Dell E2014H 19.5" LED Monitor
*6,000*
*Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**27,000*


All above component prices are taken from Shop Online In India for Processor, Motherboard, Graphics Card, Laptop, Desktop and More - Mdcomputers.i


----------



## abhigeek (Apr 22, 2016)

Update this thread to 2016 Q1


----------



## chimera201 (May 21, 2016)

I guess no one posted here that pcpartpicker.com has started parsing Indian retailers:

Choose A Video Card - PCPartPicker Indi

Addition of Indian vendors - Forums - PCPartPicker Indi

It's only amazon india for now.


----------



## hitesh (May 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I guess no one posted here that pcpartpicker.com has started parsing Indian retailers:
> 
> Choose A Video Card - PCPartPicker Indi
> 
> ...



That's awesome !


----------



## soochan (Jun 20, 2016)

Really nice Advice....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 23, 2016)

Update the Suggested Configs to the latest Skylake Processors.


----------



## JohnNelso (Aug 29, 2016)

Configurations.Keep it up.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 29, 2016)

Please update to latest processors and parts in suggested configuration..


----------



## mobo (Sep 4, 2016)

2016 Q3, are we updating this?

I always thought these suggested configs were cool!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

mobo said:


> 2016 Q3, are we updating this?
> 
> I always thought these suggested configs were cool!


No one is updating this thread.. someone contact mods.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

Need a config for my friend for under 40K with 1080p monitor for Gaming PC

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 3, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Need a config for my friend for under 40K with 1080p monitor for Gaming PC
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Increase budget. Including a good GPU and FHD monitor is bit difficult otherwise (unless GTX 1050/ti launches for 10k/12k AND performs almost same as the GTX 970)


----------



## sidster (Oct 30, 2016)

Somebody please update this thread. It's been more than a year already. Where are ye, oh dear mods? We call upon thou.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Need a config for my friend for under 40K with 1080p monitor for Gaming PC
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


Budget -49.8K

Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
Antec VP550P -3500,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC -13500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,
Logitech MK200 -800.

Total -49,800.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 30, 2016)

Is GTX1050Ti available for sale?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Is GTX1050Ti available for sale?


Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB @13.5k from supertron india pvt ltd (distributors for zotac & sapphire gpu's)

Presently Swetha Computers, CTC, Secunderabad has ready stock.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 15, 2016)

Right Now I am looking for a i5 Processor with Gigabyte support. Please guide me is anyone ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2016)

shanmorkel1685 said:


> Right Now I am looking for a i5 Processor with Gigabyte support. Please guide me is anyone ?


Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -3000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## shanmorkel1685 (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you Sunil,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

AMD's Zen CPUs are rumoured to release on January 17th | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

AMD will market their Zen CPUs as SR7, SR5 and SR3 series chips | CPU &amp; Mainboard | OC3D New

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## parashar91 (Dec 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> AMD will market their Zen CPUs as SR7, SR5 and SR3 series chips | CPU & Mainboard | OC3D New
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Im planning to build a new pc this January. Should I wait for AMD Zen or will it be too expensive? I was planning to go for i5-6500


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 14, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> Im planning to build a new pc this January. Should I wait for AMD Zen or will it be too expensive? I was planning to go for i5-6500



It's better to wait if some alternative to that you intend to buy is going to be released in the next three months.


----------



## sidster (Feb 9, 2017)

Please, oh please update this thread mods. It's just too damn old.
Else we'll have to make our own updated thread.
And let's be honest; y'all have more information about this than we laymen do.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi guys,
I am back on this forums after a long time.
I am in UAE right now and worried about my PC in india as it is not been turned on since 9months , I left in hurry did not even pack it up, so my question is will it start when i go back? there wont be any issues due to being turned off for long time?


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 19, 2017)

xtr3m3 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am back on this forums after a long time.
> I am in UAE right now and worried about my PC in india as it is not been turned on since 9months , I left in hurry did not even pack it up, so my question is will it start when i go back? there wont be any issues due to being turned off for long time?


You need to check for Dust and some cleaning.


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 23, 2017)

sidster said:


> Please, oh please update this thread mods. It's just too damn old.
> Else we'll have to make our own updated thread.
> And let's be honest; y'all have more information about this than we laymen do.



yep please do that. make a new thread..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2017)

sidster said:


> Please, oh please update this thread mods. It's just too damn old.
> Else we'll have to make our own updated thread.
> And let's be honest; y'all have more information about this than we laymen do.



Please create a new thread by naming it as "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017"


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Please create a new thread by naming it as "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017"



Hey you should make a thread "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017"


----------



## sidster (Mar 10, 2017)

sumit05 said:


> Hey you should make a thread "PC Buying Guide and Suggested Configs 2017"



Done.

forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/199971-pc-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2017-q1.html


----------

